# The Random Planet Campaign: Spanner's attempt at Ultimate Unit



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*The Random Planet Campaign*


_The planet of Scalaflaballa has been home to infamous randomness since before the Great Crusade. It slips in and out of existence, meaning few have been able to find it. It is home to the Randomers, a species so bizarre and intelligent, that they can form themselves into the most random of beings. You have made the discovery of a lifetime – the Scalaflaballa is within your reach! You decide to claim it for your faction’s glory. However, the ease at which the planet has been discovered with could mean something entirely different: it wanted you to come to it…_

1. This campaign will be fought against waves from any codex, from the same FOC slot that you have chosen your unit from. I.e. you will not be fighting against each other - this is a campaign of survival.
2. You may select your units from one codex, and one codex only. You may use the Imperial Armour supplements. Therefore if you choose an army such as Vraksian Renegades or Elysian Drop Troops, then that is the ONLY place from where you may select otherwise, unless explicitly stated in their rules.
3. No vehicles (incl walkers, but bikes, jetbikes and artillery are allowed).
4. No transports.
5. Note that artillery units may not assault – it is simply treated as CC (no charge bonuses).
6. If you lose after the first wave on any mission, you are knocked out. In addition, if you fail three missions you will be knocked out.
7. There will be 16 players (depending on interest), with filler units if necessary.
8. You will gain a bonus 20 points for a submission with fluff.


Games will work like this:
- Player shoots. (Count as within melta range)
- Wave shoots.
- Player assaults. (If you fire heavy or rapid fire weapons in the shooting phase, you gain no charge bonuses).
- After that round of CC has been completed, the units separate and the process is repeated until one unit is destroyed.
*Template weapons score 3 automatic hits when shooting. Small blasts will hit on a 3+ roll, also scoring 3 hits. Large Blasts will scatter as with small blasts, but score 5 hits.*

_
This happens for three waves. After each wave any one-shot weapons you have will be replenished, but casualties will not.
Each wave will be between 150-250 points.
You will gain points at the end of each round equal to the total points of the models you killed, minus the total points of the models you lost.
There will be another bonus for use in the final round for every round you survive._


Every wave, a D6 will be rolled on the following table:

Random Table!
1 – Jack all happens.
2 – Boing! Gravity suddenly drops – BS skill of all models drop by 1 as they try to aim in the low gravity.
3 – Splat! Cows start raining from the sky – both units suffer 2D6 S3 AP- hits
4 – Wubwubwub. A deep throbbing bass can be heard coming from the depths of the planet causing instability – Both units must pass a LD check or suffer -1 to their initiative.
5 – Shazam! A great ball of flaming dung flashes into existence in the middle of the battleground, spewing out random matter. Both units take 3D3 S4 AP- hits.
6 – Shit, where have my nuts gone?! The randomness of the planet has taken its toll on the combatants. All models must pass a toughness test or suffer -2 to a random characteristic.

As soon as there is enough interest, I will close entries and start rolling - the deadline for entries is *Sunday 3rd May at 0:00hrs GMT*. The waves you will be facing will be revealed once all entries are in.



The first round is:



Round 1:

_Your forces preliminary scouts touch down on the planet's surface. The atmosphere, is strange and unwelcoming. You decide to head for the high ground - this will be better to defend against hostile natives. Your words ring true hours later, when over the horizon comes a wave of the most bizarre creatures you have ever seen. The Random Planet Campaign has begun._

- Spend 200 pts on one unit from your chosen codex's *troops section.*
- If successful, gain +50pts for final round


Good luck!


Entrants:
- Grokfog
- SGMAlice
- rtthg6
- Stephen_Newman
- Jace of Ultramar
- Dawnstar
- Scosfield
- Cattlebruiser
- Lokis222
- Desecai
- Boc
- CE5511
- Dies Irae
- Gret79


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Woo! I'll join! Is there a point limit?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Woo! I'll join! Is there a point limit?


Round 1 = 200Pts.



Why not  I'll take a slot.

Alice


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

ah yes. Derp  I shall investigate possibilities


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I can see people spamming Tacticals and Ork Boyz here :laugh:

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Omg interest! Yup, 200 points for this round and simply PM me with your entry, as with all the previous games. 

EDIT: Updated the rules, as I forgot to say how templates/blasts are being treated:



> *Template weapons score 3 automatic hits when shooting. Small blasts will hit on a 3+ roll, also scoring 3 hits. Large Blasts will scatter as with small blasts, but score 5 hits.*


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I get to use Corsairs?

Woooohooooooo!

Expect my submission soon you wonderful person!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:laugh: I know you've had your eye on IA for a while Stephen. So 1 confirmed and 3 in-the-works so far. Looks good! If there's enough interest I can extend the Game capacity if need be, so don't worry if you don't hit the first 16.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

so when you say counts as withen melta range do you mean the 2d6 or 12' range


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Bah! I can't use the ABG list PFFT!! You've taken the fun out of IA lists Spanner!:ireful2:

Maybe the IA8 List then.

Pfft!

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Within 2D6. Then it can apply to melta pistols or heat lances too. Essentially the range is arbitrary, just you shoot at close range, then assault.

Sorry Alice 
I think vehicle formations would be a bit broken, what with having dreds as troops, or Leman Russ Battle Tank formations.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

But i want my TANKS! :wild:

pfft!

The IA8 list also includes infantry 
ooo! or even better - the IA10 list - Seige Marines! ... :spiteful:

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If I do the next Game, then *maybe* vehicles will feature. In a slightly more funky scenario... :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> If I do the next Game, then *maybe* vehicles will feature. In a slightly more funky scenario... :wink:


:laugh: Nothing on my account, i assure you i was only being silly. As it stands with the ABG List, i would only get one Leman Russ within the allowed points 

But i could use the Armoured Fist Squads. We shall see.

Any time limit in recieving entries?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's still an interesting concept that I could work some silly magic with :laugh:

Well I have said 0:00hrs on Sunday 3rd May, but I can extend that if people need more time. Essentially, if you get the entry in late, but before I finish rolling then I'll just add your entry in.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, you did, my apologies, i neglected to re-check the OP.

You will have mine within the hour 

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Spanner, I want in. 200 points, yes? Shall I PM you or is your box too full?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, 200 pts from the Troops section of your dex (note that you can only use one codex for the entire Campaign). And PM's fine - I cleared my box before I started.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yep, 200 pts from the Troops section of your dex (note that you can only use one codex for the entire Campaign). And PM's fine - I cleared my box before I started.


Ok, no problem. Just troops? Or are we needing an HQ too?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Do special rules that come with any particular unit still get used?
As i am usure if the one attached to mine will count.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@Jace: Just troops for this round.
@Alice: I presume you're talking about Weapons Drill. If you want to PM me with whether you want to use the Drill (gain no charge bonuses), or just act as normal.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What about things that could be troops if the proper HQ had been selected?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

scscofield said:


> What about things that could be troops if the proper HQ had been selected?


I think its only what is a Troops choice in the 'dex you use without a 'if I use him I can have these as troops' for the purpose of this game.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry Scosfield, Jace is correct. Only units that are specifically troops without having to be "unlocked" may be used in this round.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Entry submitted 

Blood for the Angels?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I'll join up for this.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Everyone please note the following!
I have decided that the method of "Player shoots, wave Shoots, Player assaults" focusses too much on the CC aspect and therefore I have edited the gameplay as follows:
"Player shoots, wave shoots, Player assaults - after CC has finished the first time, the units separate and repeat the process". I.e. it is not simply one turn of shooting.

If you wish to make amendments to your entries that have been submitted, feel free to do so.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

And I've decided to PM a submission with fluff!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Submitted. I decided not to go with tau for this one simply because if we have to do anything with FA I'd be completely screwed over.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, that might have been _interesting_ for you. :laugh:
8 slots filled so far.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> 8 slots filled so far.


That's what she said. :shok:

Seriously, only 10 more to go and we start!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

cool. looks like this won't die out then. need to figure out my entry.
:grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

10 down 6 to go. 5 days remaining till I post up the waves you'll be facing. :spiteful:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> :spiteful:


That face gives me moderate cause for concern.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, so entries have seemed to dried up as I haven't had any new ones for a couple of days now. Shall I post your potential waves, or should I leave it until the Sunday deadline. Note that the waves you could face are 3 from a random table of 11 units, so I suppose I could still accept entries until the Sunday even if I do post the potential waves...

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

ether way is good but out of curiosity i would like to see the waves


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Curiosity killed that cat.

I say just wait till sunday then let rip.

Alice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Curiosity killed that cat.
> 
> I say just wait till sunday then let rip.
> 
> Alice


I'll be the hamster :laugh:

I want to see what I get to fight!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oy just saw this, too late to add me? I'll throw you a PM just in case...

Edit: PM sent, I'll send fluff tomorrow, as it's late and I have to eat dinners.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

To late for me to join, spanner?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

It's hard to wait til Sunday, but, I'll do it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

CE551, it's not too late as Sunday's the deadline. 

Looks like you guys will have to wait until Sunday for the waves then.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Looks like you guys will have to wait until Sunday for the waves then.


"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine"
-Spicoli


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

PM sent. This should be fun!

I will try to include some fluff too


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Can I join if there are any spaces left?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Can I join if there are any spaces left?


I believe there are 16(?) spaces, you should definitely join, sir.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Right so just to conirm what I need to do

Pick 200pts of troops
Write fluff
Send PM
Wait till sunday

And you only get one codex for the entire thing.

Just wanna check this is right?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup. Except, if you write fluff I believe you get an additional +20 points to spend.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye, not that some of us need it :laugh: But i wrote some anyway 

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too! I writes da fluffies!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I haven't been online in a while since my focus has turned from warhammer but I am glad to see the tradition carries on! :victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Bang on Gret, I await your PM. And Samules, I am honoured to fly the flag for Ultimate Unit (may the King one day return - for the Cheesetime). Feel free to join in too, if you want.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm curious, will we ever be fighting eachother in this senario?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

In this Game, no (at least I don't plan to - maybe for tie-breakers). However, that has been the case in many previous Ultimate Unit Games, and will most likely feature in future ones.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

:wacko: are we there yet? 

Seriously, do we have enough people for the game? I'm looking forward to tomorrow when this starts. :yahoo:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

We have 12 entrants, and I'm awaiting on Gret79 to make that 13. That's all that I'm expecting though, so waves will be posted in exactly 26hrs 41mins 15 secs.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> so waves will be posted in exactly 26hrs 41mins 15 secs.


A clock... we needs one... 

Until then, I'm going to do this :drinks: this :read: and probably this :alcoholic:

Yup, seems about right.:biggrin:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent...
13 entries (unlucky for some), and 6hrs 11mins until waves are revealed.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

oh come on dont make us wait six hours


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Hey, wait for me!
I sent a PM, however the bonus 20 point is quite unclear to me: do we have them now, or will we be able to spend them on the final battle, as winning this round gives you +50 points for example?

If we are allowed to use it now, I'll send a new PM with some modifications


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome, 14 entrants! Any other last minute entries?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

wait, since there's so many empty spaces can we have a second entry?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd say yes, but wouldn't it be unfair to those who only enter once? Maybe I forgot to mention, but there are rep prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd. I mean, I don't mind rolling for an extra unit just to see how it'd do, but it wouldn't count in the actual game. The 16 slots were really just a way of me either getting enough entrants, or preventing there from being too many entrants for me to roll at a decent pace.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

so can i enter again, but the second one doesn't count for anything?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want, yes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

rtthg6 said:


> oh come on dont make us wait six hours


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Grumble, nevermind. Forgot Firewarriors only go up to squads of 12.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Waves should show up sometime soon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My sincerest apologies on behalf of Virgin Media for why the waves weren't posted 10 and a half hours ago 

On a plus side, results will be posted this evening. Anyhow, here we go - you will each face three random waves from the following list (note you won't get two of the same):



> -	2: 5 Evil Arch-Randomers of Doom - (Grey Knight Strike Squad)
> -	3: Academics of Randomness (8 Teachers and 4 Students) – (Crusader Squad (8 Initiates, 4 Neophytes))
> -	4: 10 Drunk Bitches - (Daemonettes)
> -	5: 10 Random Service Robots – (Necron Warriors)
> ...


And the entries:
*SGMAlice:
Auxilia Armsmen Cadre (20, carapace armour, Flamer, Missile launcher team, Autocannon team, Sgt with power fist and bolt pistol) – 175 [Imperial Armour 9]*

Having faced a choice between destruction or joining the Tyrant of Badab's forces, many Private armies chose to serve.

The 'Arms Masters of the Tyrant' are a veteran force of the Scourge Campaign of 640.M41-650.M42, forced into the service of a minor noble upon Badab Primaris for political gain. When the call came they were already ripe for the Tyrant of Badab's picking, they went willingly, slaughtering all in the household and adjoining properties; down to the last man for their harsh and unforgiving treatment at their 'employers' hands.

Now they serve the Tyrant as one of his most loyal Cohorts in Hive Dominar; among those chosen to train the simple folk and underhive criminal gangs of Badab, they are relentless and cruel, taking out their anger and hatred upon the denizens of a world they have no ties to.

*Grokfog: 12 Bloodletters with Fury of Khorne and Instrument of Chaos – 207*

"The Goreborn had been on the planet for a long time now, how long it neither knew nor cared, all that mattered was that when the planet left the warp, Mortals came to investigate. Mortals with hot, thick, fresh blood to spill and skulls to take. Feeling the pain of reality break over it once again, the Goreborn watched its kin as they snarled and spat, the caustic agony of realspace translating into fresh anger and blood-thirst. The time to hunt was upon them once more, and the smell of blood was strong..."


*Stephen_Newman: 8 Corsair Jetbikes (200), felarch (10) (fusion pistol (10))-220 points total.*

Corsair Prince Thesirmin of the Sunblitz Brotherhood paced the deck of his cruiser. His force was small and scattered following a disastrous raid on the rival Void Dragon Corsairs. What he needed more than ever was a stable base to strike out from and procure supplies. True the planet they were currently orbiting was far from suitable and they would be unlikely to hold the planet but the Prince simply needed a little time to gather the supplies. To this end his first move was to send out the outriding unit The Waterfall that blends a Thousand Tears onto the planet to scout a small landing zone. Whilst others had questioned this course of action on the hot headedness of the group the Prince was adamant that the fast speed and manoeuvrability of the bikes was what he needed.

The rocky outcrop was desolate. Random plants dotted here and there as a benign creature stalked over the area with his companions. Out of the sudden light a flash of darkness appeared far in the distance and out of it came 8 strange creatures riding some sort of flying contraption. The creatures were bored and the fight to drive off this outlandish yellow invaders would be a worthy fight. Not that the outriders cared. They had the need, no the desire to shed the blood of these simple creatures as the first stage of the Prince's plan.

KHAINE CALLS FOR WAR! BLOOD FOR THE BLOODIED HANDED ONE!!




*Rtthg6: 13 Bloodletters with Instrument of Chaos - 213*

When Skarbrand was thrown through the realms of the Gods, a group of bloodletters followed him hoping by slaying him to gain the favour of Khorne. As Skarbrand bounced off Tzeentch’s maze, the impact formed a warp rift that appeared in front of the bloodletters sucking them in the warp.

*Dawnstar: 8 Death Company (3 BP/CCW, 2 Bolters, 2 PW, 1 PF) – 215*

"Sir, we've found it!"

"Finally..." said Chief Librarian Mephiston "Finally, Scalaflaballa has been found once again."

"What are your orders sir?" the Marine asked

"Deploy Death Company squad Alpha"

"S-S-S-Squad A-A-Alpha Sir?"

"Yes."

At at that Death Company Squad Alpha marched into the room, weapons polished to a silver gleam and armour black as the night. They stopped a few steps behind the Chief Librarian and waited for orders.

"You will be our expeditionary force. Your task is to secure a suitable zone where we can deploy further support once our forces recall. This planet is now our number 1 priority. Eliminate anything that stands in your way. Do not fail." ordered the Chief Librarian

At that, Squad Alpha saluted and turned on the spot and marched to requisition a drop-pod to make planet fall 

*Jace of Ultramar: Tactical squad w/ Meltagun, Missile launcher, Plasma pistol, power fist – 220*

"Sergeant."

Briggs turned around to face the master of his Chapter, "Yes, my Lord."

Chapter Master of the Crimson Fists, Pedro Kantor, ever diplomatic in his approach to the men under his command. "There is a matter that needs your squads attention. Scalaflaballa has emerged yet again. You will go there and explore the potential that might be gained, if any, for the good of our chapter. I have no doubt as to your ability. Leave immediately and may the Emperor protect you."

Briggs nodded to his master, securing the Corvus helmet to the gorget on his armour,"I will not fail you nor the Emperor. We leave at once."


*Scosfield: 10 Grey Hunters (MotW, Wolf standard, power fist, flamer, melta) – 200*

Wolf Lord Sverting grunted as he looked at the readout. The planet should not be where it was, his ship had almost been lost when it has transitioned out of the Warp. Tapping his chin with a finger he made a decision. 

'Send a pack of Grey Hunters down to see what they find. This planet might have its uses.'



*Cattlebruiser: 30 shoota boyz (3x big shoota, Nob w/ bosspole, big choppa and ‘eavy armour) – 220*

WAAAAGH! We'z is da ladz of Gutwrencha da terrible. We iz 'arder dan any oter mob around.

Da Boss told us ta stick around an' sumfing fun'll happen. An' he ain't been a lying git to us yet..... 'cept fer dat one time wif Rolph, a squig, an' sum noodles.

***Incoming Transmission from: Ordos Xenos***
A full squad of orks is headed your way. They have a typical ork mixture of arrogance, stupidity, and toughness. Either initiate standard procedures or allow the local wildlife to deal with them. The choice is yours.
***End Transmission***


*Desecai: Eldar Corsairs (5x shuripults, 2x flamers, 2x shurikannons, felarch w/ PW/FP)*


*Lokis222: 10 Immortals w/ Tesla carbines – 170*

The dynasty needed to expand beyond the confines of the waking tomb planet. Irukskt the Molten looked over the star charts and plotted where to phase in the monoliths. The green light played over his red carapaced body as he reached out and touched the glowing glyphs. As the monolith solidified, the first wave of immortals appeared.


*Boc: 10 Pyrrhian Eternals with Tesla Carbines – 170*


*CE5511: 10 Grey Hunters (PW, MotW, Wolf standard, 2 flamers) – 190*


*Gret79: 10 Grey Hunters (PW, MotW, Wolf Standard, Flamer, Meltagun, Plasma Pistol) – 195*

They are part of my lost company of space wolves (renamed the Night Wolves), who've been lost for 2 centuries and have appeared in the locale of scalaflaballa, looking for the wolf guard the squad is named after - Andrei Sarkus - assumed KIA in a bording action, although evidence now potentially proves otherwise.
Tor – flamer-bearer
Wiglaf – Meltagun-bearer
Bulveye – Power weapon
Ulaf – Wolf Standard Bearer
Eric – Cursed (Mark of the Wulfen)
Fyf - plasma pistol


*Dies Irae: 10 CSM (Aspiring Champ w/ Power Fist, 2 Plasma Guns) – 220*

This planet shall be the perfect testing ground for Warp based ammunition and alternate ways of building. As such, a small expedition force of the Iron Warrior's Legion has been sent to explore it, kill all the fools that shall put themselves between the task force and it's objective, and claim this planet in the name of the mighty Perturabo.

The recon team sent to clear the way for the task force is as follows: 9 Chaos Space Marines led by an Aspiring Champions, who's Power Sword will soon spill the blood of many enemies on the battlefield. As a precaution in case of large hostile fauna, the squad includes a Plasmagun. And should any enemy outpost or structure be encountered, the Meltabomb carried by the Champion will soon turn it into a smoking pile of ruins.
Fluff written before adaptions made to entry

May the blood of the Iron Warrior's enemies soak the earth of this world, and may the howling of their souls please the Dark Gods.



Good luck!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol I hope for 10 drunk bitches.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hmm didn't realize the 20 points for fluff was for this entry, oh well.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the waves being posted.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys, look: ROUND ONE RESULTS!

Rtthg6:
-	Wave 1: 10 Service Bots
-	Wave 2: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders
-	Wave 3: 9 Madcaps


It seems the randomness of Scallaflaballa has not kicked in yet as there are no random effects. Seeing as the Letters have nothing to shoot, the Service Bots open fire, flaying 5 Letters of their sense and dignity. In anger at their comrades’ loss of BftBGness, the other 8 absolutely KO each and every Bot. Multiple times.


As soon as the Bloodied Ones finish munching on their robot sandwiches, a host of grunts, driven by their cackling masters appear. Once more, nothing random happens to the environment. In the crap that is thrown in their general direction, 3 more Bloodletters are killed. Infuriated by this loss, the other 7 charge in screaming praise to their god, and manage to perfectly decapitate 10 grunts. Amazingly, the slave-drivers keep their charges under control, with retaliatory action killing 3 further letters. They disengage, and as the Bloodletters charge anew, 1 more is cut down by more random crap. In close-quarters, two more grunts fall to the wicked hellblades, but still they hold. After some ineffective scrabbling by the grunts at the final Letter’s knees, they disengage once more. Managing to avoid the crap, the last Letter howls a cry to his patron and hurtles once more into the grunts. He fails pathetically, killing one before being kicked in the balls and having his eyes poked out with a twig. WAVE FAILED.

Points gained: 39+130 = 169. 213 -169 = 0 (with 1 strike)


Stephen_Newman:

-	Wave 1: 9 Savage Swarms
-	Wave 2: Academics (8 Teachers, 4 Students)
-	Wave 3: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders


A swarm of mini-savages appear on the flank of the fast-moving Corsairs. Delighted by the opportunity to spill blood in the name of Khaine, the Jetbikers wheel around to engage them. However, with a Zap! they are briefly blinded, and when they regain their senses, 4 of their bodies appear to have the toughness of a wet paper bag (-2T). However, the savages have not endured the randomness much better, reduced to a state of utter confusion (-2 LD).Taking advantage of this, the Corsairs annihilate 3 swarms of Mini-savages with their Shuriken catapults and Fusion Pistol, while the remainder turn tail and disappear.

Gravity suddenly drops, sending the bikers careening across the sky. As they struggle to adapt to this sudden shift, a group of what appear to be schoolchildren with a host of teachers arrive. However, it soon becomes apparent that they aren’t exactly normal geography students… The Corsairs mercilessly gun down 2 schoolchildren, while they blow a jetbike out of the sky in return with their ruler-launched rubbers (RLRs). Up close, the Eldar cannot pierce the teachers nor the students’ extra thick woollen blazers, losing two more in return. They break off to try again, but whiff completely, with 4 more being cut down in close quarters. The Felarch flees for his life from the barrage of colouring pencils. WAVE FAILED

Points gained: 90+40=130. 130 – 220 = 0 (with 1 strike)
 
SGMAlice:

-	Wave 1: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders
-	Wave 2: 15 Rarnivores with 2 Pitbulls.
-	Wave 3: 9 Savage swarms


The Tyrants’ Armsmen assembled in ragged formation at the base of a low hill, the random environment having not affected them. From behind them came a clamour of voices, chittering and cackling. With swift, precise motions the armsmen wheel about to face this new threat, and obliterate 9 grunts in a single fullisade. The return crap fails to wound any due to the thick carapace armour, and so assault ensues. In the swirling melee, 8 more grunts are killed for the loss of two las-gunners. The remaining grunts attempt to flee but are cut down by the Armsmens’ well-practiced movements.


Again, there are no random ill-effects (this place really isn’t living up to its name yet!), but a newer, hungrier foe appears to claim their share of the humans. Again, with their precise actions the Tyrant’s Legion respond to this new threat, but only manage to kill 3 Rarnivores. In return 2 are dropped by the solig slugs fired by their barbeque guns. In close-combat 2 further ‘vores are killed for the spit-roasting of a further lasgunner. The remainder show nerves of decaying faecal matter and turn tail, again cut down by the Armsmen.


Suddenly, a blinding ball of sparkliness appears in front of the Auxilia. Suffering no ill effects, the brightness dies down, where behind it can be seen that from a group of hiding scavengers waiting to ambush them, one has been vejazzled by the aura of glowy-stuff. Delighted by this fortunate turn of events, the Auxilia demolish a further SIX swarms, while the rest flee for their lives.

SUCCESS!

Points gained: 90+117+120=327. 327 – 25 = 298

Dawnstar:

-	10 Service Bots
-	10 Drunk Bitches
-	9 Madcaps

The Death Company emerge from the confined spaces of the Drop Pod, already baying for the blood of their prey-to-be. Suffering no ill-effects, they are soon satisfied as a patrol of Service Bots converge on their position. 4 are decked by bolt fire, while the Death Company suffer 1 casualty in return. After a long consideration for tactical advantages and ploys, they elect to charge head on, screaming unintelligible crap about some guy called Horus, and smash the remaining bots. Annoyingly, 2 of the previously bitch-slapped bots stood up as they were charging, but all works out as the survivors attempt to flee. Evidently their mechanics have rusted up as they are pounced on by the bloodthirsty Astartes.

Once more gravity decides to fuck with their brains, also heralding the arrival of a hen party of Drunk Bitches. Their aim spoilt by the planet’s pubescent mood swings, the Marines once more decide that a headlong charge is the best course of action, but have 4 cut down by the rending swings of the Bitches’ broken bottles before they can even strike. However, this doesn’t deter the mad marines in the slightest as they proceed to butcher 6 intoxicated women. Unfortunately this riles them further, and they proceed to kick the final three Astartes’ heads in, like a true “female” Scouser. WAVE FAILED

Points gained: 130+84= 214. 214 – 215 = 0 (1 strike)

 
Jace of Ultramar:

-	Wave 1: 15 Rarnivores with 2 Pitbulls
-	Wave 2: 10 ROFL-killas
-	Wave 3: 10 Service Bots


The Astartes find themselves in a situation much like the Apollo 11 landing, as gravity goes on holiday once more. As the ravenous Rarnivores approach, 9 are turned into a blender-esque mush by the combined fire. Fortunately for the Sgt, although his pistol doesn’t play ball (twice), he’s saved by his armour. Return fire is pitiful, and so close-combat ensues. The Fists whiff horribly, killing none, but losing two bolter marines in return. They disengage and rapid-fire the monsters again, killing all but one, who flees.

Gravity is still enjoying a weekend break in Malta, so the Marines find their aim slightly off. Unfortunately for the ROFL-killas, it’s still good enough to drop 4 of them before they can even start trolling. In return, another bolter is killed by the flying memes. In close-quarters another Killa is dropped by the Marines, and a further two are sucker-punched by the Sgt. The rest fail at fleeing and are turned to paste.

In a blinding flash of randomness, one bolter marine has an epileptic fit, while three nearby Service Bots malfunction and attempt a rendition of the Cha-cha Slide before falling on their faces. Shooting sees two bots get knocked to the floor, with another bolter marine dying in return. The two that were knocked down decide that they’ll be like a Whack-a-mole game and get back up again. In close combat, 2 more bots are swept to the floor, but one gets back up again. After disengaging, another bot is hammered by the Fists’ firepower, who manage to lose two bolters in return. The following assault knocks two more down who get straight back up, leaving 6 bots still standing. This time however, the Crimson Fists get their groove on and smash 4 more. The missile launcher dude is stripped down to his knackers by return fire, but a further bot being downed in close-combat sees the remaining bots finally leg it.

SUCCESS

Points gained: 117 + 100 + 130. 347-154 = 193
 
Cattlebruiser:

-	Wave 1: 10 Service Bots
-	Wave 2: Academics (8 Teachers and 4 Students)
-	Wave 3: 15 Rarnivores with 2 Pitbulls


Holy fuckamoley! In a bizarre twist, the Service Bots now appear to be made out of jelly (-2T), while the Orks now have feet for hands (-2WS)! Never fear: DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA. 9 bots are hammered into submission. Two manage to stagger to their feet, but are then lost beneath a sea of green. Apparently the word “overkill” doesn’t feature in the Ork Dikshunary.

It’s the return of the Geography students! With their hands return to normal, the Orks get stuck in with gusto. 2 students are pulverised by the barrage of lead, but 4 boyz are cut down by lethal rubber projectiles. In close combat 2 more orks are sliced apart by razor-sharp rulers, but 2 students and a teacher are battered into next week. The rest flee to the relative safety of the classroom.

Once more, no random effects occur, but another group of Rarvnivores with their pet hounds appear. Delighted by this, the Orks liquefy 11 for the loss of just one boy. In close combat, despite their ravenous nature which kills a further two Boyz, they cannot withstand the green ferocity and are turned into bloodied chunks of flesh.

SUCCESS!

Points gained: 130 + 168 + 117 = 415. 415 – 54 = 361

 
Scosfield:

-	Wave 1: 15 Rarnivores with 2 Pitbulls
-	Wave 2: Academics (8 Teachers and 4 Students)
-	Wave 3: 15 Guardians

In a flash of super-excited dung, 1 Grey Hunter and two Guardians suffocate from drowning in excrement. Unfazed, the Hunters unleash a volley of fire, downing 6 more Guardians. Return fire is abysmal, as most of the Guardians are more concerned about the faeces on their uniform than the advancing Space Wolves. It turns out that was idiotic prioritisation, as the remainder are torn to shreds by the Wolves.

With no random environmental effects, the Hunters manage to pick off two students, but the return volley of sharpened pencils get two Hunters in the eyes, felling them. Nevertheless, the Sons of Russ charge at full tilt into the nutty academics, suffering a further two losses for the death of 2 teachers and 2 students. They retreat to fire again, and both sides take a wound each – assault sees yet another warrior of Fenris hit the dirt, but not before an additional 2 teachers are killed, and the rest flee.

A resonating vibration does nothing more than energise the Wolves it seems, as their firepower shreds 4 Rarnivores, while the rest flee.

SUCCESS

Points gained: 148 + 120 + 117 = 385. 385 – 105 = 280 


Grokfog:

-	Wave 1: 15 Guardians
-	Wave 2: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders
-	Wave 3: Wailing Randomers


The Bloodletters seem to be unable to hold their Hellblades the right way round, thanks to their disorientation (-2WS). However, the guardians fair no better, with the newfound toughness of a mouldy Victoria Sponge (-2T). 2 Letters are killed by the fullisade, and 4 more are killed in close quarters. However, in revenge the chosen of Khorne annihilate the remaining guardians, and move on in search of fresh skulls.

Suffering no ill effects, the Bloodletters charge headlong at the grunts, losing a casualty along the way. However, they whiff horribly, killing 7 but lose 6 in return, wiping the squad out.

WAVE FAILED

Points gained: 120 + 21 = 141. 207 – 141 = 0. (1 strike) 


Lokis222:

-	Wave 1: 10 Service Bots
-	Wave 2: ROFL-killas
-	Wave 3: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders


Out of nowhere, a herd of cows rains down upon the combatants, squelching 2 grunts and 2 Immortals. In the blast of tesla fire that ensues, 4 grunts are killed. In return, 2 Immortals are knocked to the ground, but manage to return to their feet. They then proceed to assault, killing 8 grunts, who then flee. The combat ends with 1 further Immortal returning to his shaky feet (9 in total).

With no further random effects in sight, the Immortals advance. Suddenly, from the side appears a group of heavily armed, mutated “ROFL-killas”. Turning to face this new threat, the tesla carbines eliminate 1 killa, and suffer a casualty in return. Eschewing ranged strength for a close assault, the Immortals suffer 2 more casualties, but crush two mutants in return. Withdrawing to make the most of their firepower, another Killa is fried, but the tesla fails to get its groove in, with no additional hits. 3 more Immortals are floored in return, with one managing to stagger back to its feet, minus a few screws. Again they charge, this time killing 3 for the price of 1 (who gets straight back up, like a robot Rocky). The final bursts of tesla kill two more ROFL-killas, while the rest flee. 2 Immortals slowly resurrect themselves, leaving 7 standing.

Again, with no random effects, the Immortals continue their relentless advance. Out of the ground crawl a squad of Service-bots. With cool calm and precision, the Immortals fry 7 straight up, while the rest flee.

SUCCESS

Points gained: 130+120+120=370. 370-51 = 319

 
Desecai:

-	Wave 1: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders
-	Wave 2: 10 Drunk Bitches
-	Wave 3: Academics (8 Teachers and 4 Students)


The deep, booming resonations disorientate the grunts which is swiftly taken advantage of by the Corsairs, with 13 grunts killed by shurikens and fusion fire. 2 Corsairs are killed in return, but with screams for the glory of the Bloody-Handed God, they charge and kill 10 grunts. In retaliation 5 Corsairs are swamped, but the remaining grunts flee.

The continuing resonations have no effect on the intoxicated bitches. However the Corsairs guns do, dropping 3. Unfortunately, the broken bottles are more than a match for Corsair armour, and the remaining 3 Corsairs are cut to ribbons, or die from AIDS transference.
WAVE FAILED.

Points gained: 42 + 120 = 162. 162 – 152 = 10 (+1 Strike)
 
Boc:

-	Wave 1: 15 Guardians
-	Wave 2: 9 Madcaps
-	Wave 3: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders


There are no effects on the Pyrrhian Eternals, allowing them to zap 7 Guardians underhindered. Return fire is pitiful and 6 more Guardians are killed in close-quarters. The rest leg it.

The drop in gravity does little to spoil the Eternals’ aim, as they tesla-fy 2 Madcaps. The nutty nature of the Madcaps mean there is no return fire, and they fail in close-combat losing 1 for the price of none. In the following shooting, 4 more nutters are wiped, with another downed in CC. The Eternals truly earn their name, as they suffer no casualties over the two rounds to kill off the last Madcap. Wow!

The low gravity has little effect once more, with the tesla claiming 7 grunts, who in turn claim 3 Eternals. However, assault goes a bit worse for the grunts who lose 10, in return for the sucker-punching of 6 Eternals, 4 of whom get straight back up. The remaining grunts flee.

SUCCESS

Points Gained: 120 + 135 + 135 = 390. 390 – 85 = 305.

CE5511:

-	Wave 1: Academics (8 Teachers and 4 Students)
-	Wave 2: 30 Grunts with 3 Herders
-	Wave 3: 9 Madcaps


The Space Wolves suffer no adverse effects, and proceed to gun down 3 students. Return fire of various bits of stationery fail to do anything, and 2 teachers and the last student are run down by chainswords/claws. In return 1 bolter-armed Wolf is sharpened to death, but the remaining academics flee.

Suddenly frozen in time to look like something from the Matrix, the Wolves are sluggish to respond (-2I), but still manage to shred 11 grunts. Return fire is pitiful, with no casualties, and the tell-tale effects of randomness on the grunts shows (-2WS), as a further 10 are slaughtered by the slo-mo Wolves, for none in return. The rest turn tail, screaming.

Gravity suddenly drops (again… this is getting predictable), meaning the Wolves only manage to drop two Madcaps. Ensuing combat sees 4 bolter-armed Wolves killed in return for 5 Madcaps. The last two are flamed-barbequed.

SUCCESS

Points Gained: 168 + 120 + 135 = 422. 422 – 75 = 347.
 
Gret79:

-	Wave 1: 10 Drunk Bitches
-	Wave 2: 9 Savage Swarms
-	Wave 3: 15 Rarnivores with 2 Pitbulls


A group of dishevelled women stagger towards the Wolves, but are stripped of 4 of their number by a flash of faeces. Unfortunately, two bolter-armed Wolves are also killed by the flying crap. Shooting sees the remaining Bitches slaughtered to a (wo)man.

With no random effects occurring, the swarm of Mini-savages that appear over the horizon are shredded by the Wolves’ guns, killing two bases, and putting a wound on a third. Combat sees a further TWENTY-TWO wounds dealt (killing them all), in return for the loss of 2 more bolter-armed marines.

Once more, a blinding ball of shit appears out of nowhere, dissolving 5 of the advancing Rarnivores, plus the last bolter-armed Night Wolf. Return fire is insignificant, and combat sees a further 7 run down by the Grey Hunters. The rest flee.

SUCCESS

Points Gained: 150 + 90 + 127 = 317. 317 – 75 = 242.
 
Dies Irae:

-	Wave 1: 30 Grunts w/ 3 Herders
-	Wave 2: 9 Madcaps
-	Wave 3: 15 Rarnivores + 2 Pitbulls


OMG! The legionnaires now have the punching ability of a stick insect (-2S), while the grunts suffer a serious inferiority complex (-2LD). The guns of the Iron Warriors prove their worth, pulverising 10 Grunts, for the loss of one warrior in return. Drawing their combat blades, the Traitors slaughter 11 more Grunts, for the loss of two more to a flurry of attacks, while the remaining foe flees.

The bassy booming frightens the mentally-unstable Madcaps, while the legionnaires appear unfazed. This has an immediate effect, as 7 of the lunatics are shot to pieces, with the rest finished off in close combat.

Once more, gravity suddenly drops which throws off the Iron Warriors’ aim, killing one measly Rarnivore. Return fire is even worse, with nothing happening. Combat sees 6 more Rarnivores cut down, while the rest fail to do anything and flee.

SUCCESS

Points Gained: 127 + 135 + 120 = 382. 382 – 45 = 337.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

So, in summary:

Success - 
- Cattlebruiser (361)
- CE5511 (347)
- Dies Irae (337)
- Lokis222 (319)
- Boc (305)
- SGMAlice (298)
- Scosfield (280)
- Gret70 (242)
- Jace of Ultramar (193)

Failure - 
- Desecai (Strike 1 [+10])
- Dawnstar (Strike 1 [-1])
- Rttgh6 (Strike 1 [-44])
- Grokfog (Strike 1 [-66])
- Stephen_Newman (Strike 1 [-90])


No eliminations.

Table as it stands:

1. Cattlebruiser (361)
2. CE5511 (347)
3. Dies Irae (337)
4. Lokis222 (319)
5. Boc (305)
6. SGMAlice (298)
7. Scosfield (280)
8. Gret70 (242)
9. Jace of Ultramar (193)
10. Desecai (Strike 1 [+10])
11. Dawnstar (Strike 1 [-1])
12. Rttgh6 (Strike 1 [-44])
13. Grokfog (Strike 1 [-66])
14. Stephen_Newman (Strike 1 [-90])

I'll post up requirements for Round 2 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Hell yeah! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE! May the thunder of our guns send them all into oblivion!!!

Congrats to all else who passed, and my best wishes of luck to everyone for the next round.

EDIT: I noticed I am not in the final summary. By the way would it be possible to order it to see who's doing best each round/in total


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Woo! Run Away Beehatches! /Idiocy

An excellent first round 
Well done to those who succeded, and better luck next time to those who didn't.

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, Congrats to those who passed an best of luck next round to those with a strike at the moment.

I'm stunned that I passed this round.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Rankings are now up, and sorry for overlooking you Dies Irae, you're now there too.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Gah! I just _had_ to get one of the only waves that had a chance to stop me :angry:

*mumble mumble* stupid drunk bitches *mumble mumble*

Mephiston is not pleased...


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey! Sweet! I was worried about the fact that i had no power klaw in the group, but i guess I'm fine.

None can stand in the face of a hail of lead from the disciplined ranks of the ork legions.....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn. It seems stupid schoolchildren ruined my plans!!

Also I finished lasty which I think is fucking hilarious!!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

What are the points we got at the end of round one going to be used for anyway?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Ahem...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

That is all.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Ahem...
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> That is all.


Amen and seconded


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Damn. It seems stupid schoolchildren ruined my plans!!
> 
> Also I finished lasty which I think is fucking hilarious!!


How?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The points are for a use that will be explained in the final round. Also, they are used to decide the winner at the end if there is a draw (and allows people to keep track of how they're performing).

*ROUND 2:*

-	200pts from the Fast Attack section of your codex
-	All previous rules/gameplay applies.
-	You may elect to forgo shooting, but gain the Furious Charge USR at the start of each wave.
-	Face 3 waves of enemy units as before (but now from the Heavy Support section)

Entries are due in Midnight GMT on Monday 12th June. I'm going to be away thursday to sunday, so I'll sort out any issues when I get back.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Extra 20 points for fluff for a total of 220?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Extra 20 points for fluff for a total of 220?


I'm under the impression that the extra 20 were for the initial waves.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, I hope its 20 extra points! That makes a big difference in what we take

Spanner!!!... Heart you :-D xoxoxoxoxo muah!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Um.. What do I do when all my fast attack choices just happen to be vehicles?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, 2 things

1. So fluff gets you an extra 30 points?

2. so we have Fast Attack, facing against Heavy Support?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

CattleBruiser said:


> Ok, 2 things
> 
> 1. So fluff gets you an extra 30 points?
> 
> 2. so we have Fast Attack, facing against Heavy Support?


20Pts, otherwise correct.




Yeah, mine are all vehicles too, luckily one choice happen to be Bikes, so i'm stuck with those and 200 points gets me very little 

Alice


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya, sorry. I meant to type out 20 points.

Ok, I think power klaws are needed this round (Dreadknights! Wraithlords, Carnifexes, Daemon Princes, etc)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

200 points, with the possibility of 220 for fluff, out the Spacemarine 'dex... I think I need to weigh this out carefully. No Landspeeders for sure but bikes are ok? Hmm... Vanguard? No. Assault Squad? Maybe.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It all depends on how many units will be in this Heavy Support squad getting thrown at us.

Bikes are expensive and few in number but Plenty of Melta is available.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@Stephen, I think it'd be fair if you used a Codex: Eldar entry for this round then. My bad for the overlook.
@Alice, sorry it appears you're stuck with the bikers unfortunately. However, considering you're facing Heavy Support units, I don't think you'll fare too badly.

Sorry if it's not clear, but yes, for every round that you submit fluff with your entry, you gain the bonus 20 pts.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye, i figured.

Poo 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

On the brighter side, it is only one round, and IIRC many other Army Lists have equally as poor options :wink:


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

for the heavy support is it tanks or?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You will face a mixture of tanks, monstrous creatures and infantry.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> You will face a mixture of tanks, monstrous creatures and infantry.


Ghhhkk!


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

so we could be faceing a sm dev squad or a tooled up daemon prince or a pred?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:laugh: Mwahahahaha... 

Scallaflaballa is not called the Random Planet for nothing. On the safer side, the waves won't be "tooled up" to maximum perfection. But nothing too easy.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

MC's! 

Aye, thats like Havoc's, a Daemon Prince and a Predator.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, it does depend on what waves you get from the 'selection'...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm I think I may be in a slight bit of trouble here 

I shall ponder upon it!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry and fluff in! Let's rock this joint!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm predicting for the 3 rounds someone's going to get: a dreadknight with the giant flamer and heavy psycannon. devastators with 4 missile launchers, and 3 ork killa kans with skorchas.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> I'm predicting for the 3 rounds someone's going to get: a dreadknight with the giant flamer and heavy psycannon. devastators with 4 missile launchers, and 3 ork killa kans with skorchas.


And I predict that might be me. ::sigh::


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im fearful of a vindicator


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

CE5511 said:


> Im fearful of a vindicator


I'm fearful of Spanner's imagination for these waves.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

i just hope we dont see tooled up daemon princes or some kickass nid creature


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

rtthg6 said:


> i just hope we dont see tooled up daemon princes or some kickass nid creature


What we'll see is a legion of Derp Hooves with Daemon Prince stats.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

fully tooled up hammerheads (including flechette Dischargers) that go 12" each shooting portion?


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

[/quote]
where did you find a picture like that??


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm fearful of Spanner's imagination for these waves.


:biggrin:

@Desecai (when he turns up, lol), you'll have to follow the same procedure as Stephen_Newman by selecting your unit from Codex: Eldar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

rtthg6 said:


> where did you find a picture like that??


Google, that sucker can find anything.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Google, that sucker can find anything.


Or as i like to call it: That Which Knows All!



Busy busy, i'll be submitting my entry tonight.

Alice


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> .
> 
> Gret79:
> 
> ...


I'm NOT dead! :chuffed:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

entry entered.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I return home tomorrow, so will start rolling then (I'll also post up waves), depending on how many entries I'm awaiting.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh Poo! I completely forgot about my entry!

I'll do it shortly.

Alice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Entry incoming


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Let's do this! I'm ready! Let's rock!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Aye, still waiting on:

- Grokgof
- Stephen_Newman
- Desecai
- Scosfield
- Boc

I'll extend the deadline to Monday night (24h00), and see how many I still need then.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sent in an entry (I know I'm late, I had troubles).

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Entry submitted, been a busy week.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

just say that people who don't submit on time are stuck with 200 points of grots


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm, good idea. But it won't be grots, as they still have to have a chance of survival:

It's the return of Makari!

Makari, Banna Wava - 200

WS 3 BS 3 S2 T2(3) W3 I3 A2 LD10 Sv2++

Eternal Warrior
Makari's Kopta (jetbike)
- TL Grotzooka
Banna - Fearless, S6 in CC
Krak Grenades


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel that unless you're facing a swarm (read: either gautns, boyz, rippers, or scarabs) Makari will be really powerful because he needs to roll 3 1's for saves to die.

Also, for points i feel he'd be really powerful if he wins because all of a sudden you've killed the enemy and they've killed 0 points of you.


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

Entry sent...finally. 

And technically that's 200 points of grots, well grot.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well just Boc and Stephen_Newman to go - they have 4hrs 35 mins...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Check your PM's Spanner! The king of sucking (but having a great tome doing so) is back!!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit, been doing army crap in the woods for the past week! Sorry all, my FA ooption will be submitted shortly, and my Eternals performed much better than expected haha


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent... :security:

Send in the waves.
















AKA rolling will commence as soon as I get Boc's entry. List of entrants/waves will be posted as soon as I can be arsed to fluffise it, and then results by the end of the week.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Let's Do This!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sented it to ya, 9 minutes to spare!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Heh, I was copped out by then. Anyways, waves are as follows:



> 2 – Vomit Spider (Chaos Defiler)
> 3 – Randomasochist (Talos Pain Engine)
> 4 – 5 Brick-lobbing chavs (5 Dark Reapers)
> 5 – Le#Rand Bus (Leman Russ)
> ...


Entrants

*Dies Irae:*
_
A landing zone has now been cleared by the survivors of the Iron Warriors squad. As the relay beacon transported by the Aspiring Champion is activated, the thin veil between the Warp and reality is torn apart, it's wide open maw vomiting a nightmarish fleet of Chaos vessels. Leading the formation is the Obsidian Heart , a Desolator class Battleship bearing the heraldry of Ezekiel Thardus, Warsmith of the Iron Warrior's 44th Company. 

The forces already on the planet are not equipped to deal with heavy armour should they encounter it, and thus a large shuttle soon leaves the Battleship's dock. On board is the Marauder Squadron, a small formation of Chaos bikers trained to deal with vehicles and monstrous creatures._

5 Chaos bikers - 220
-2 Meltaguns
-Aspiring Champion with Plasma Pistol and Meltabomb

*Rtthg6:*

12 seekers of slannesh gaze instrument – 209 [Furious Charge]

_As the Dark Prince’s hunters went out through a rift in space, the portal changed colours and dropped them on this new planet._

*Jace of Ultramar:*

Spacemarine Bike squad, 7 bikes, 2 Meltagun, Sgt. w/combi Melta – 220

_The vox chirped to life. Sergeant Cordova immediately chinned his mic, eagerly awaiting a response from Briggs and his squad.
"Cordova, what do you have?"
"I have losses and some incoming, they look.... a little on the heavy hitting side. An immediate distraction for recovery time wouldn't go amiss, if you know what I mean."
Cordova sized up the sound of the situation purely from the urgency in Briggs' voice. "We're inbound in 2 minutes." 
Cordova cut off the vox and turned to his squad, "mount up, we have work to do."_

*
CE5511:*
_
A hooded figure studies the data entry composed by the returning scout party. The planet reminded him of ancient Caliban, not the enviornment but of the random creatures that stalked the surface. He smiled as he remembered the great quests against monsterous beasts that the newer recruits only read about in the monestaries. This planet will be perfect for training and launching a new Great Crusade! 
"Captian Althan" a voice came from the enterence to the bridge. "We have located your next objective, it appears to be heavily guarded"
Captian Althan weighed his options and after reviewing the terrain decided it was time. "Send in our brothers from the Order, they will make short work of any resistance" 
"As you order, Brother" the Fallen Angel saluted, and disappeared into the shadows._


Thunderwolf cav (3) 150 
One with a thunder hammer 30 
One with a Storm shield 30. 210 points total. [Furious Charge]

*
Cattlebruiser:*

7 Warbikes (7 models total)
-one is a nob with a bosspole and powerklaw
Total: 215 points

_As the iron-disciplined troops of the ork warmachine ground their enemies into the dust, the battle cav rode around in perfect formation to flank the enemy. The warbikers perpare to unleash a well drilled volley into the enemy before finishing them off with a thunderous charge.

seriously: they're orks. We both know it was nothing like that. The battle plans were very much akin to "Oi! you lot. Listen up gud an' propa, I'm da boss an' you grot brains got ta follo me. CHARGE! WAAAAGH!!! DAKKA DAKKA! WAAAAAGH!!!"_

*
Lokis222:*
_
Irukskt the Molten was pleased. The immortals had done well. He reached up and pressed a series of glyphs. They came alive, glowing with green energy. As he finished the sequence, the portal of the monolith again began to glow. From within its depths emerged six wraiths; their bodies flickering in and out of existence._

6 wraiths
1 whip coil

[Furious Charge]

220


*Gret79:*

2 x Thunderwolf Cavalry 100pts

Leif Kinslayer
Storm Shield 30
ThunderHammer 30

Eirik The Hunter
Storm Shield 30
Melta Bombs 5

[Furious Charge]

_As the smoke cleared, the thunderwolves loped into view, skirting the bodies of a pile of drunk bitches. ‘This is the place’ growled Eirik, ‘This is where the battle was fought’. Leif turned ‘don’t touch them, they could be riddled with all kinds of disease’. ‘Hmf – only ‘could be’?’ replied Eirik
Leif sniffed ‘I would have liked to have arrived earlier, and then I could actually have killed something today. And the day wouldn’t have been a total waste’. ‘You’ll get your chance. They killed rarnivores and mini-savages too. Plenty left for us I think’. ‘Good. We’ll find Sarkus, and then we can leave this forsaken planet to the warp. Hopefully we can leave the inquisitor here too’.
Inquisitor Taerg was the reason the wolves were here in the first place. Requisitioned by Taerg, they had been forced to grudgingly leave the rest of the chapter on campaign against the eldar, albeit chasing shadows. Taerg had told the wolves there may be something to be gained by coming to scalaflabia, but so far had been unforthcoming with any details about what, or by whom. It wasn’t till the hunters had found Sarkus’s blade and armour, that the company’s curiosity and interest had even been piqued in this particular hunt. _

‘I hear something; let’s hope it’s something to kill’



Part 2

*Wet-leopard growl*

Whats that bitey? There’s kids trapped down the well?

*Wet-leopard growl*

Oh, there’s enemies coming.

*Wet-leopard growl*

Why do I sound Australian? It’s because I can’t do a Norwegian accent…

 
*Dawnstar:*

6x Vanguard Veterans

Sergent w/ Thunder Hammer
1x VV w/ Power Weapon, Meltabombs
1x VV w/ Power Weapon
1x VV w/ Meltabombs
1x VV w/ Thunder Hammer
1x VV

[Furious Charge]

220 points
--------------
_As Mephiston surveyed the battles that unfolded below, he was impressed with the skill his warriors displayed. Still, as good as it was they eventually fell in battle. He was disappointed, he hadn't expected them to fall so quickly.

As he meditated on what unit to send next, the answer came to him.

"Captain!", Mephiston shouted

"Y-y-yes my lord?"

"Deploy the Veterans of the Vanguard. They shall prove a formidable force for the enemy."

"It will be done"_

*SGMAlice:*

Legion Iron Hunter Squad / IA9 - The Badab War Part 1

5 Iron Hunter Space Marine Bikers - 155pts

Melta Gun - 10pts

Huntmaster - Combi-Melta/Melta Bombs - 15pts

TOTAL - 180pts

*MidnightSun:*

5 Chaos Spawn (with 6++ save for pity :laugh: )

[Furious Charge]

_Torag the Vile, Champion of the Seven, opened his white, rheumy eyes and gazed through the film of oily fluids filming his helmet lenses. Shapes were moving towards him - indigenous fauna of some kind. The creatures unsheathed claws and bared fangs, hissing and spitting at his Seven. Torag laughed, a horrible burbling chuckle, and he slowly removed his three-eyed helmet. With a vile retch, he vomited a great stream of bile into the midst of the creatures. The fauna screamed and lurched about, hideously mutating as noxious toxins ravaged their bodies and overwhelmed their systems. The cries subsided, but the creatures remained standing - horrific monuments to the glory of Nurgle.
'Go forth, O children of the plague' said Torag 'and spread His gifts to this planet'.
The creatures shambled off, oozing pus and bile in a trail behind them. This world was already dying._

*Scosfield:*

_Wolf Lord Sverting watched as the reports of action flooded his screen. The planet was not going to give up its secrets without a fight it seemed. He considered his options as the reports of continued waves of attackers assaulted the pack of Grey Hunters he had send down. He turned to a one of his Wolf Guard and spoke, his decision made.

'Send the Hammer and Anvil.'

The Wolf Guard chuckled and went to carry out the order. _

Thunder Wolf Calvary:
TWC1 Thunder Hammer, Storm Shield 110 pts
TWC2 Close Combat Weapon, Storm Shield, Melta Bomb 85 pts

[Furious Charge]

*Grokfog:
*
12 Seekers of Slaanesh 

_"Laughing at the pitiful attempts of the BloodLetters, a band of Seekers materialised nearby, the graceful and alluring Daemonettes deftly controlling the skittish mounts as they tasted the foul stench of Daemon blood. Singing merrily, The Huntress urged her fellows along, to feel the rush of victory, or the pain of defeat, and revel in either equally"_

[Furious Charge]

*Desecai:*

[Codex: Eldar] 
Shadow Spectres x5- 197
Exarch
Prism Blaster
*
Stephen_Newman:*

Eldar Shadow Spectres (taken as a Fast Attack choice in a Craftworld Eldar list)

5 Shadow Spectres (175) including an exarch (12) armed with a prism blaster (10)-197 points

*Boc:*

Canoptek Wraiths x5
- 2x Whip Coils
- 3x particle caster
-- 210 points


_
Kardakh... The Phaeron's command, heavy with the weight of aeons, hissed through the Cryptek's mind, I require your service...

Alone in his workshop, Kardakh took a moment to complete his project. A final searing beam arced from his extended finger, welding the whip coil in place. 

Across the logiclink, he responded to his lord, I await your orders, Great One, imparting just enough obeisance so as to convey his willingness to cooperate with the House Oruscar without sounding overly sycophantic to others listening.

Your wraiths... deploy them...

Turning back to the Canoptek Wraith upon which he had been working, he activated the security protocols within it. The blue orbs of its soulless eyes lit, and it bowed its head to its master.

Had he still had a mouth, he would have smiled. With pleasure, Lord._


__________________________________________________________________________________________


OK, just some notes:
- Vehicle waves will be treated as having LD10 for the purpose of Random Effects.
- Also, Splat! and Shazam! rolls to pen of 6 will cause auto-glancing hits
- Wubwubwub! Will reduce BS by 1.
- You will shoot against Front armour, unless you immobilise it, after which you may target Side armour. Assault will resolve against rear armour as normal.

And finally, MidnightSun also entered his Round 1 unit which I'll also roll for:

7 Plague Marines - 220
- Plasma Gun
-Flamer
- Champ with Plasma Pistol

_Seven, the favoured number of Nurgle. And who can blame Him, with these Seven warriors to enact His will? Constantly questing for new planets to despoil and ruin in the His name, His Seven happen upon the random planet after being vomited (quite literally) from a warp rift resembling a maw filled with gangrenous wounds. They stand in their prepared formation, the ritual significane of Seven enhancing the powers of their ritual. Slowly, but with a horrible inevitability, the ground beneath their feet begins to rot and blight..._


Good luck!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I am terrified by the dark reapers (if they have an exarch w/ tempest and crack), the walkers, and the Leman Russ


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Reapers are plain (just 5), and there are no walkers - just MCs, vehicles and infantry. Oh and the Russ just has a Battle Cannon and Heavy Bolter. Nothing too scary, but could cause some damage if you get a nasty line up.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Defiler is a walker, mate


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:headbutt: No one saw anything...


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

is it the same system as the first like shoot assault shoot?
if so will heavy weapons on infantry be able to shoot first turn?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly same rules as before. So any unit that fires heavy or rapid fire weapons, and is not Relentless, gains no charge bonuses. (Unless of course you elect to forgo shooting entirely in favour of Furious Charge).

So:

Player shoots (or not)
Wave shoots
Player assaults.

<repeat>


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Crap, if my Spawn fight the Defiler I'm charging it to glance on 6s...

Here's hoping for a BUCKETLOAD of attacks!

Midnight


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm hoping that the constant 4+ cover from the warbikes will keep me alive from the defiler, leman russ and hammerhead.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bring on the hammerhead! I'll mess it up so bad that it wish I didn't mess it up so bad!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in total anticipation of the waves post.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

This is going to get MESSY!!

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> This is going to get MESSY!!
> 
> Alice


Eww....... :crazy:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Eww....... :crazy:


Defilers get lonely too you know. And then there's the name...

Yes, eeeww! is correct :wacko:

Alice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a horrible feeling my Vanguard are fighting to their death


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

5 Coin-throwing Leprechauns (5 Devastators w/ 4 Heavy Bolters)
thats gonna hurt alot


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Anticipation is building.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Soon, soon. (AKA Sunday at the latest).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunday? Sweet.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

BAH! Just tell us we got squished and have done with it! PFFT!

I don't hold out much hope for doing very well in this round as you can see 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Squished? Nay, the Random Planet is much, much more inventive than that.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I fear this might be a Blizzard Soon™. And i actually have hopes for this round. T5 on the bikes, dakka guns shooting first, auto 4+ cover save, and getting the charge means that my 7 orks will probably be pretty survivable.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Let's do it! Bring it on! :biggrin:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

CattleBruiser said:


> I fear this might be a Blizzard Soon™. And i actually have hopes for this round. T5 on the bikes, dakka guns shooting first, auto 4+ cover save, and getting the charge means that my 7 orks will probably be pretty survivable.


6 3++ wraiths with furious charge and rending... here's hoping.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


>


seconded


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

It's Sunday! Looking forward to waves of fun!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

RESULTS!

*Dies Irae:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 2: Leman Russ
-	Wave 3: Talos Pain Engine

The bikers were casually gunning across the surface of Scallaflaballa, when they noticed that their arms had been replaced with cheesestring (-2WS). Not to worry, as they opened fire with their automated bike weapon systems, shredding 4 tourists and wounding a 5th. Return camera flashes did little to stem the Legionnaires’ rage, possibly due to their slo-mo reflexes (-2I). The bikers hurtled headlong into the survivors, killing another, with the rest fleeing.
The second encounter was to be remarkably shorter. The Bus never saw it coming and was turned to molten slag within seconds due to the front armour being weakened by (-2FA), despite the random atmosphere also causing confusion within the Chaos ranks (-2LD).
Finally, on the horizon appeared a Randomasochist. Unfortunately gravity vanished at that exact moment, meaning only one wound was caused by melta fire, with return fire decapitating a biker mid-wheelie. Ensuing combat is rather dull, so they break apart and open fire again, causing another wound. Again, return fire kills another biker, and 2 more are diced by the monster’s claws. The bikers finally get their shit together for one final fullisade to polish off the sadistic beast.
SUCCESS

_Points gained: 450 – 177 = 273
_


*Rtthg6:
*
-	Wave 1: Hammerhead
-	Wave 2: Talos
-	Wave 3: Leman Russ

Gravity does a runner, but the Heart of Gold still manages to turn two Seekers into potted plants (probability, 1/524,650,000,000). But this does little to deter their companions who slowly wreck the spaceship with their rending attacks.
Incoming! The free-falling cows crush 5 seekers, and wound the Randomasochist once. It then guns down two more with its nerve destroying weaponry. Assault sees 3 further seekers dropped, with the last downed in the following shooting.
Wave failed. 

_Points gained: 150 – 209 = -59_


*Jace of Ultramar:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 2: Talos Pain Engine
-	Wave 3: 5 Dark Reapers

The bikers suffer a casualty to the Random Effects, while the Tourists suffer 3 wounds. 2 more are instagibbed by melta-fire, and a further 3 wounds are inflicted by the twin-linked bolters. Return fire causes one of the bike’s petrol tanks to detonate, incinerating the rider. Combat sees 3 further wounds for the loss of another biker – the remaining tourists flee.
The Randomasochist suffers a wound to the Fists’ meltafire, but kills a bike in return. Combat sees no damage done to the monstrosity, while one biker is torn limb from limb. More melta fire drops another wound off it, for no retaliatory action. Ineffective combat sees the Fists become tired of this sport, as they euthanise the twisted killer with another burst of melta fire.
Fluctuating gravity does little to hinder the mounted Astartes, who shred two chavs. Their Carlsberg does little to improve their aim, failing to hit any bikers. Then in a poor round of combat, nothing happens, as the chavs have tripped up over their baggy tracksuits. Shooting kills another two, but one biker is dropped by a lucky brick. The last chav is run to the ground by the sergeant.
SUCCESS

_Points gained: 475 – 170 = 305._


*CE5511:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 2: Carnifex
-	Wave 3: Leman Russ

The Tourists fail to get their cameras working, and so suffer 5 wounds from the charging cavalry. They then suffer another fearless wound before fleeing. The second wave of random inhabitants, this time a Battering Random, fares little better against the Wolves and their mounts. 3 wounds are inflicted upon it for 2 in return, but is squished in the following assault, after the loss of another wound (killing the thunder hammer armed warrior).
Unfortunately, the Random Gods are not smiling on the Wolves this time, and the last rider is annihilated by the Bus’ cannon.

_Wave failed. 360 – 210 = 150_


*Cattlebruiser:*

-	Wave 1: 2 Canoptek Spyders
-	Wave 2: Hammerhead
-	Wave 3: Talos Pain Engine

The tremors do naff all to deter either side, who go at each other gung-ho after some useless shooting from the bikers’ Dakkaguns. The servo-contortionists manage to kill a Warbiker, while his mates proceed to batter one into submission, with the other suffering a Fearless wound. Following yet more pointless shooting, combat ensues, leaving the other contortionist in a position unnatural even to itself.
The Heart of Gold (Mk. II) shimmered into existence, its probability engines howling. However, it only manages to cause a single biker to be crushed by a giant Frisbee before it’s unceremoniously wrecked, then looted for parts.
Angered by the loss of such a great icon of Random probability, the Gods send forth a Randomasochist to eviscerate the upstart Orks. Unfortunately for the warriors of Gork (or possibly Mork), it succeeds in its mission, suffering only one wound as a result.
_
Wave failed: 300 – 215 – 85_


*Lokis222:*

-	Wave 1: Hammerhead
-	Wave 2: Defiler
-	Wave 3: Carnifex

The Heart of Gold (Mark I) returns to the fray (chances of resurrection: 1/10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000). In a massive anti-climax it is immobilised and stunned by falling cows, which coincidently inflict three wounds on the Wraiths. It is then destroyed systematically by the engineer – cum – unengineers.
The Vomit Spider suffers a mild case of paralysis (-2A), while the Wraiths now appear to have the consistency of whey (-2T). No fear, the Spider misses with its projectile vomit, and for the loss of one Wraith, it is slowly deconstructed.
The Battering Random is knocked of balance by the tremorous surface. Taking full advantage of this, the Wraiths absolutely slaughter the unfortunate beast.
SUCCESS
_
Points gained: 460 – 35 = 425_


*Gret79:*

-	Wave 1: Hammerhead
-	Wave 2: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 3: 5 Dark Reapers

The Heart of Gold enters realspace from a parallel universe. It manages to put a wound on one Rider before its randomiser cannon is smashed off by the Thunder Hammer. It then fails to do anything before being destroyed (again) in the following charge.
Holy crap! The incoming wave of tourists have their bones turned to glass (-2T), while the Wolves have a minor emotional crisis about their Primarch (-2LD). Nevertheless, a wound inflicted by the camera-wielding tourists snaps them back into the fray as they kill 3 tourists, causing the rest to flee.
The chavs are unaffected by the trembling surface, yet fail to cause any wounds with their hail of bricks. The Wolves aren’t so nice, smushing the chavs to a grey pulp.

SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 425._


*Dawnstar:*

-	Wave 1: Defiler
-	Wave 2: Carnifex
-	Wave 3: 8 Flash Gitz


5 vets are annihilated by the Vomit, while the last is ripped to shreds by its massive claws. Ouch?

Wave failed.
_Points gained: 0 – 220 = -220_


*SGMAlice:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 2: 2 Canoptek Spyders
-	Wave 3: Defiler

The Astral Claws manage to shred 3 Tourists before their cameras could claim one of their own. Guns blazing, the bikers careened into the remaining foe, killing another, and cutting down the rest who fled.
With the tremors having no effect on either side, the Astartes fail to do anything with their guns, and suffer a wound in close combat. Rallying themselves, they manage to cause a wound on one contortionist, but are wiped out at close quarters.
Wave failed. 
_Points gained: 200 – 180 = 20_
*
MidnightSun:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 2: Leman Russ
-	Wave 3: 5 Dark Reapers

Yet more Tourists appear, but this time suffer a crippling bout of disease (-2T), while the Spawn have their hands (?) and feet (?) switched around (-2WS). No fear, although one spawn is gunned down, the rest inflict 5 wounds, causing the tourists to flee.
The Le#Rand Bus fails completely to even slow the Spawn, who assplode it, suffering a wound in the process.
Ambushed by a mob of angry Chavs (-2LD), the Spawn have their claws replace with sponge cake (-2S). 2 wounds are inflicted against the mutants, but does little to prevent the Chavs from being lacerated completely in assault.

Yes, the Spawn actually survived…
SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 525 – 40 – 385_

*
Grokfog:*

-	Wave 1: Hammerhead
-	Wave 2: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 3: Leman Russ

The Heart of Gold’s dark matter clone shimmers into existence. Unfortunately, falling cows render its randomiser cannon useless, and kill two Seekers in the process. However, it still manages to put the hurt on two more Seekers, who in turn wreck the spaceship once more.
The Tourists suffer a rare case of “jelly bone syndrome” (-2T), while the Seekers have their movements inverted (-2WS). 1 seeker is killed as a result, but manage to eat the Tourists in combat.
Finally, the Le#Rand Bus manages to drop another Seeker, but is subsequently destroyed.
SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 500 – 102 = 398_



*Scosfield:*

-	Wave 1: Leman Russ
-	Wave 2: 5 Dark Reapers
-	Wave 3: Hammerhead

The Bus manages to inflict two wounds on the Space Wolves, but is turned to scrap metal by the Thunder hammer. The chavs fare little better, killing the meltabomb-armed Wolf, but are pasted by the Thunder Hammer. And the Heart of Gold returns once more, to be destroyed once more as it clean misses with just about everything, by the raging Wolf/wolf. Someone give that man/wolf a medal.

SUCCESS 
_
Points gained: 475 – 85 = 390
_

*Desecai:*

-	Wave 1: Carnifex
-	Wave 2: 8 Flash Gitz
-	Wave 3: Leman Russ

The Shadow Spectres are unaffected by the tremors, as they drift across the air. The Battering Random fares less well, disorientated by the shifting ground. The Spectres decide to put it out of its misery.
Again, the Spectres ignore the tremors that wrack the planet, and inflict four wounds on the Tourists. Return fire does nothing, but the Spectres lose two for the price of one in close combat. Shooting inflicts another 6 wounds, plus another in assault for the loss of one more Eldar. They are then eventually able to pick off the remaining tourists.
Unfortunately, now down to the last two, the Ghostlight fails to do anything. The Bus kills the last Spectre, leaving only the Exarch who now cannot even damage the lumbering vehicle.
*Wave failed*

_Points gained: 360 – 197 = 163_


*Stephen_Newman:*

-	Wave 1: C: CD Daemon Prince
-	Wave 2: Leman Russ
-	Wave 3: 8 Flash Gitz

The Shadow Spectres put two wounds on the Disciple, before inflicting a further wound in CC (!), in return for 3 casualties. The others finish him off and turn him into a Khaos Kebab.
Wow, I couldn’t be arsed to describe this entire round: Essentially, after a metric fuckton of stuns and shakens, the Bus is Immobilised, has its gun destroyed and then is finally wrecked by the Ghostlight, for no return losses.
Unluckily for the remaining Spectres, their aim is disrupted by the fluctuating gravity, managing to inflict only two wounds. The tourists rack up a kill, before wiping the Exarch in close combat – an unlucky matchup.

Wave failed. 
_Points gained: 280 – 197 = 83_


*Boc:*

-	Wave 1: HB Devvies
-	Wave 2: Carnifex
-	Wave 3: Exorcist

The Wraiths fail to inflict any wounds with the particle casters, and suffer a wound in return from the Leprechaun’s gold - assault kills 3 of the green menaces before they break apart. Again, shooting is unsuccessful for the Wraiths, while the Leprechauns put another wound on them, but are then shredded in close combat.
The charging Battering Random suffers a bit of confusion (-2WS), while the Wraiths have their strength reduced to that of a grot. Nonetheless, the Wraiths manage to inflict two wounds for the price of none, and finish it off the following turn.
The Rando-matic Organ Grinder makes a star appearance, but is Immobilised by the particle casters. It manages to kill one Wraith before being assploded.
SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 485 – 45 = 440_

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

*MidnightSun:
*

-	Wave 1: 15 Rarnivores + 2 Pitbulls
-	Wave 2: 15 Guardians
-	Wave 3: 10 Drunk Bitches

The flying ball of crap flays 4 ranrivores, with another 11 gunned down by the Plague Marines. Return fire is pitiful, and the dogs are finished off in CC.
The Guardians are thrown into disarray by the reverberations, and 9 are gunned down, and three more killed in CC before they flee.
The Bitches’ bottles seem to be made out of sugar-glass (-2S), while the Plague Marines suffer an identity crisis (-2LD). They still manage to turn 8 bitches into an HIV-stained smear, while CC sees the final two killed off. 
No casualties, eh?
SUCCESS

_Points gained: 150 + 90 + 127 = 367. 367 – 0 = 367_


So, summary:

Passed:
- Dies Irae (273)
- Jace of Ultramar (305)
- Lokis222 (425)
- Gret79 (425)
- MidnightSun (385)
- Grokfog (398)
- Scosfield (390)
- Boc (440)

Failed:
- Rtthg6 (-59)
- CE5511 (150)
- Cattlebruiser (85)
- Dawnstar (-220)
- SGMAlice (20)
- Desecai (163)
- Stephen_Newman (83)

So the table:



> 1. MidnightSun (752)
> 2. Boc (745)
> 3. Lokis222 (744)
> 4. Scosfield (670)
> ...


__________________________________________________________________________________________

*Round 3:*

- 200 pts from your codex's Heavy Support Section
- You'll face 3 waves of opponents from the Fast Attack slot of any codex
- You may opt to forgo assaulting, to re-roll failed rolls to hit in your first shooting turn. Note, that this means your opponent will get charge bonuses instead.
- If you pass this wave, you gain the ability to re-roll failed rolls to hit when shooting in the Final Game.
- As ever you'll gain the number of points equal to your total kills, minus your total losses.

Entries are due by midnight Friday.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! That was closer for me than I ever expected.

However umm once again I only have vehicles for Heavy Support choices. Do I pick from regular Eldar codex again?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, that's probably best. And it's not my fault you chose a picky army


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah. It's totally your fault for having a no vehicle policy. :grin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I did better than i thought i would. I'll give it that.

Hmmm... All mine are either Vehicles or Artillery Strikes. Vanilla Space Marine Codex?, IG Codex? or can i choose?

Alice

Edit: Can't take anything from the IG Codex either. Pfft! Space Marines it is?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, this is probably why previous games have had a no IA policy :laugh:

Erm, tell you what Alice. You can use the Fire Support Cohort, but I won't limit the number of Weapons Teams you can take. Either that, a Thunderfire Cannon, or a Devvie squad (AKA Codex: Space Marines).


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

..... How did i miss those... :suicide:

They constitute a legal entry do they not? albeit a small and ineffective one.

I'll take the Cohorts with your suggestion. It may make them actually able to put up a fight.

Alice


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

grrrr, darn those talos engines... wait, did i still gain points that round?!?! cool!

and crap, i'm basically stuck with flash gits for this entry. Will there be any possible vehicles in the next round, because flash gits have str 5 guns (against front armour) and str 5 attacks on the charge (against rear armour).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes there will be vehicles, but nothing too tough, and only a couple or so out of 11 possible waves will be vehicles.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

kk, cause if it's like a baal pred w/ heavy bolter sponsons or something similar, then it's basically an auto-lose.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... So, my choices are Devastator squad or Thunderfire Cannon?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Spawn are in the lead. Chaos Spawn are _winning the tournament._

And now I get to take Obliterators!

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, and sorry if it wasn't clear in the post: yes you can get the 20 pt fluff bonus as usual.

@Jace: Yup, those are your options.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> @Jace: Yup, those are your options.


Ok, I'm sure I'll figure it out. Odds are Devies will be the choice I make.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So how close will a wave be during shooting? Matters for some of my weapon choices.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Same as the other rounds:
- Distance from the enemy forces counts as within melta range, no matter what. 

Essentially, distance doesn't matter, as you always get the 2D6 pen for melta. If you want to be picky, just say 3", but as I said - it's arbitrary.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that one was close.



MidnightSun said:


> The Spawn are in the lead. Chaos Spawn are _winning the tournament._
> 
> And now I get to take Obliterators!
> 
> Midnight


Yeah! Go Chaos! :victory:
Although we won't be able to take 3 Oblits :scratchhead:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, no 3x Obliterators...

Havocs then?

Midnight


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking 10 Havocs with 4 Plasmaguns and an IoCG. Plasmaspam is so awesome, and if we can re-roll our to-hit rolls the overheat risks are quite slim.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

No vehicles limits my options to..... one.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

lokis222 said:


> No vehicles limits my options to..... one.


Yup, without vehicles the options are quite limited. I'm weighing mine right now to figure my best bet.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

entry in. i have unleashed the spyders of war. :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine is submitted as well. And it has fluff!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

*sigh*

I should have known I'd get the one wave that would wipe out _all_ of my Veterans :laugh:

Guess it's up to the Dev's now..


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well... looks like I'll be dusting my Spyders off haha


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Boc said:


> Well... looks like I'll be dusting my Spyders off haha


That just sounds wrong.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If it matters to anyone, at least this month's game will provide some pointers and issues to be solved in the next one (even if it's not me running it).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I like this game, its exciting!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Can I just say:

If people want to forgo the charge for re-rolls to hit for the first round of shooting, *can they please specify that in their entry.*


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know this a poor atempt but can we attach a wolf guard leader to our squads in this?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

As with previous rounds, unfortunately not.

Also, I am now just going to assume *UNLESS OTHERWISE CLEARLY STATED* that people want to use the re-rolled failed rolls to hit when shooting first time round?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> As with previous rounds, unfortunately not.
> 
> Also, I am now just going to assume *UNLESS OTHERWISE CLEARLY STATED* that people want to use the re-rolled failed rolls to hit when shooting first time round?


Sounds ok to me.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm... Does this mean you won't be doing another one Spanner?
I'm intruiged to see if one with Vehicles can be done 

Anyway, i'll be getting my entry in either tonight or tomorrow. 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I'll do another one if no-one else wants a shot. You know, so we can get some variety in. And I'd be happy to pass on any pointers that I've learned to other people in terms of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you do another one Spanner. :grin:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I hope you do another one Spanner. :grin:


Seconded :grin:

Just use different dice next time :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> Seconded :grin:
> 
> Just use different dice next time :laugh:


If you use different dice then maybe I can send you my R2-D2 dice.:biggrin:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Third it. 

When your tired of doing it, pass it off so explicitly if you could.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

4thd

I know that's not even a word...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Well I'll do another one if no-one else wants a shot. You know, so we can get some variety in. And I'd be happy to pass on any pointers that I've learned to other people in terms of what works and what doesn't.


Its been a while since I last did this but I am more than happy to lend a hand.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Heh sure, I'll run the next one with Stephen then. I'll keep up the tradition as long as I'm here really: until the King returns!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just awaiting Boc and Scosfield. Otherwise they'll get a Makari entry...

I'll post waves tomorrow evening, but FYI I have already started rolling :spiteful:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Posted by entry to Spanner


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Just awaiting Boc and Scosfield. Otherwise they'll get a Makari entry...
> 
> I'll post waves tomorrow evening, but FYI I have already started rolling :spiteful:


Bring it on! I'm eagerly anticipating this round!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 3*



> Waves:
> -	2: 2 Mutant Pigeons (Valkyries with Heavy Bolters) – 220
> -	3: 3 Floating Mardi-Gras Floats (Vypers with Scatter Lasers) – 180
> -	4: 10 Bird-human cross breeds (Scourges with 2 Haywire Blasters) – 244
> ...


*
Cattlebruiser:*

7 flash gits (7 models total)
- 1 is a painboy
- 1 has cybork armour (if there's an ID and/or armour ignoring shot allocate to this guy first please)
- entire squad has shootier and more dakka

Total: 220

_"Da bikes got smashed up pretty gud, you eight gotta go kill da pathetic gitz, got dat?"

"uh, boss."

"what"

"I hear they got wagons, can I get a power klaw for da dok to attach?"

"here" *SMASH*

"You seven gotta go kill da pathetic gitz, got dat?"_


*Rtthg6:*

daemon prince from daemon codex - 210
iron hide
unholy might
mark of Nurgle
breath of chaos
noxious touch
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies

_So in the warp, Father Nurgle was bent over his cauldron.
This eon of decay was spreading unchecked through space, his garden was overflowing into the realm of Slaanesh, devouring scores of Daemonettes, reducing them to disease spreading slabs of meat within the dark prince’s realm.
Realising the danger of this the dark prince sent his best greater daemons to crush the garden. As Slaanesh’s greater daemons invaded farther and farther into his land, Father Nurgle sent his best daemon prince to put an end to this. As the daemon prince travelled forth the ground vanished from under him. Looking down he saw this planet where daemons of every kind were killed because of one human’s desire to screw them by turning them into potted plants, or by cows falling on them. So as he’s viewing all of this he hopes the human is a little nicer so he won’t have to find him



On a boat, motherfucker… :threaten:

Click to expand...

_
*Lokis222:*
_
Irukskt the Molten head's tilted in satisfaction. Things were progressing accordingly and the next wave was prepared. From within the gate, the shapes took form. three spyders scuttled forth._

3 spyders
2 twin linked particle beamers

200pts


*Jace of Ultramar:*

Devastator Squad - 213
ML x4, Sgt w/ Melta Bombs, Chainsword & Combi-Melta, 3 additional troops.

_Sergeant Padilla watched as the Crimson Fists bike squad piled into the battle that Sergeant Briggs was already in. Out of the corner of his eye he caught a glimpse of something moving quickly towards the combat.

"Men, make ready. We have fast moving targets approaching the battle."

"Sir," said Brother Estes, "we are currently out of range."

"I know, that's why we're going to move in closer. Let's move!"_

*
MidnightSun:*

10 Havocs with 3 Missile Launchers and Meltagun, 220pts

_Torag looked back at the portal. Seven hours He had chanted, and the rotting pestilence blighting the ground covered the landscape as far as the eye could see. Gibbering wails rose from around him as the Children of the Plague, gorged upon the flesh of the unworthy, hunted for more flesh. The portal suddenly made a great sucking belch, vomiting out ten armoured figures. They were all pledged to Him, and although they were not a patch upon the Seven, Torag understood that his Seven were the most fervent of His worshippers. As such, but a thin residue of filth sullied the new arrival's armour, with only reddened flesh between the joints in place of open sores and weeping wounds. Upon their backs were racks of missiles, crowned with rotting heads not unlike the Death's Heads at his own belt. Archaic missile launchers clashed against shoulders, and the ten spread around the Seven. Nurgle's blessing would not be denied._


*Desecai:*

5x Dark Reapers - 197
Exarch
Eldar Missile Launcher


*Dies Irae:*


_"Victory is ours, brothers. Despite all its attempts to drive us back, this planet shall be ours. The scanners aboard the Obsidian Heart detect a counter attack incoming, but these fools will break their bones against our defences!"

The transmission ended as Aleius arrived at the hilltop. In the cold of the morning, small clouds of steam shimmered around his weapon, an antique Plasma Gun, made in the forges of Medrengard. 

"There will be nothing left to bury", he whispered, as a column of smoke rose above the horizon._

10 Chaos Havocs, 4 with Plasma guns, Icon of Chaos Glory: 220 points

*
Dawnstar:*

10x Devastators
-2x Missile Launchers
-2x Plasma Cannons (220)

------------
_As Mephiston watched the horrific fight and subsequent death of the Veterans of the Vanguard, he let out a small sigh of disappointment.

"Can't anyone in the Legion do something right?!" he yelled out in anger

The bridge went quiet, none daring to be the focus of his wrath.

"Just.... Just send in the Dev team. Tell them to shoot strait and true"

"And tell them not to fail, lest I resurrect them and make them suffer...."_


*Stephen_Newman:*

Eldar Wraithlord
armed with a Starcannon and a Eldar Missile Launcher-145 points


*Grokfog:*

_"With a chuckle, Lord Bile appeared on the surface of the planet, drawn by the waves of suffering and despair like a moth to a light. Surely such a random planet would be a fertile breeding ground for Grandfather Nurgles poxes, and it was both a pleasure and a duty that they should be shared. Laughing heartily, leaving a sticky trail of slime behind him, Lord Bile, The Poxmaster of Nurgle, sallied forth to bring the Word of Decay to all"_

C:CD Daemon Prince - 220

Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Breath of Chaos 
Noxious Touch 
Unholy Might 
Aura of Decay 

*Gret79:*

5 Long Fangs 
3 x Lascannon 
2 X Plasma Cannon 
Sergeant 
Meltagun
Melta Bombs 
220

_“Plasma Cannons to the fore.”

The Long Fangs had been hiding for days, awaiting pick up from scalaflabia. It had been a tense time, made worse by Sergeant Ulfrik’s insistence on stealth over sheer firepower.

“Where do we deploy the lascannons?”

“Where’d you think?” snorted Ulfrik “Far enough away from the plasma cannons…”
“And while we’re at it, make sure you’ve loaded your cannon this time. I don’t want a repeat performance of you shooting everything and doing no damage again. If you keep that up, I’ll give you a plasma cannon too. No I don't care that you shot two landspeeders and a predator, you did nothing! Now get ready"
*Wet leopard growl
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pla...9,r:0,s:0,i:70_



*CE5511:*


6 long fangs 
3 with heavy bolters
2 with missile launchers
Pack leader has a flamer power fist and melta bombs
160 points


*SGMAlice:*

_Badab Primaris was a planet under seige. The Palace of Thorns stood crumbling under the its own weight and the constant pounding of the seige shells directed at its walls.

Sergeant Volkis of the 3rd Auxilia Fire Support Cohort shook his head.

"Our Lord has almost lost this section, the Assault Sqauds progress further and further as each hour passes. We are one of the few squads that is left."

Private Gantle shook his head in abject terror, a feral look in his eyes as he stood, ready to run.

"But sir! Shouldn't we retreat? This is futile! The nothern section has been overrun by the Salamanders, we can't hope to stand agai...."

CRACK!

A Las Pistol shot sounds and the air around them sizzles. Private Gantle slumps to the ground, a shocked look on his face. As the last echo fades the only thing remaining is the smell of burnt human flesh.

"Cowards! No man shall move from his position. Even unto Death!"

As one the teams scramble to their weapons, turning them to face the direction from which the enemy will come but naught can be seen through the smoke and chemical gases hanging low over the battlefield like an evil smog.

The first indication of the coming charge was the roar of Jump Packs...
Like Gods upon tongues of Flame the Space Marines all but fall upon them. Four men die as they hit the ground, their weapons desperately coming about to engage the enemy but it is too late, they are cut in two, blood spraying over their abandoned positions. The rest of the men fall back, taking up their Bayonets and Pistols, fighting for their lives but even Sergeant Valkis with all his fatih and malice cannot stand against the Super Human Might and Fury of the Space Marines. All that is left of him and his men are grizzled pieces of human flesh, short work for the Minotaurs Veteran Assault Marines. 
_
2x Auxilia Fire Support Cohort 

2x 3 Additional Heavy Weapons Teams 
4x Autocannons 
4x Heavy Bolters 

Total - 220pts


*Scosfield:*

_Wolf Lord Sverting laughed as he watched the Hammer and Anvil work on his screen. 

He reached over and hit his comms link, "Send in some Long Fangs to support the action on the planet. Whatever is on this planet must be worth the effort these Xenos are putting forth."

He sat back in his chair and smiled as another wave of Xenos were slaughtered on his screen by the Thunderwolf Calvary._ 


6 Long Fangs 
1 Las cannon 
2 Plas cannon 
1 Multi-melta 
1 Missile Launcher 
Squad Ldr Melta Bombs
Squad Ldr Powerfist 
Squad Ldr Plas pistol 
Total 220 pts



*Boc:*

3x canoptek spyders, 2x TL particle beamer, 1x gloom prism

215 points

_Your canopteks have done well, cryptek... The Phaeron's ancient presence echoed in Kardakh's mind. But there is more to be done...

This much Kardakh knew already. His swarms of scarabs were more than simply deadly weapons, each was linked into his own separate logiclink, keeping his enhanced neuro-links flooded with sensory data from their endless prowling. He had seen the waves of mortals slaughtered before his Wraiths, but more had stubbornly pushed ahead, encroaching on House Oruscar and its holdings.

His cold blue eyes glinted as he sent the command to his massive Spyders.

Deep within the tomb world, ancient constructs blinked and headed to the surface._

_____________________________________________________________________________________

I'm still awaiting fluff from Boc and SGMAlice, but the rolling is nearly complete.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Let's do this!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Eeep! Sorry guys!

Fluff sent 

Alice

Edit:



spanner94ezekiel said:


> *CE5511:*
> 
> 
> 6 long fangs
> ...


Just noticed this! The Sergeant can take BOTH a Special weapon and Power Fist  thats Crazy!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a nice thing, but with a max of 6 guys it won't help out much. I think I'm gonna lose this round honestly


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I can't really be bothered to write the fluff for the rolling - it ends up much the same when I write it anyway. Obviously I'll post results, just without the fluffy details.
Unless someone wants to or wants me to do it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not bothered if you don't write fluff for them 

Are you going to update the list of entrants on the previous page with my fluff?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Done. 

10char


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

when will you post results?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Most probably tomorrow. k:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Vehicles! Damn if I get the Ball Pred or the Valkyries I'm screwed. Everything else will be easily done with however. 

And I don't mind about you not posting the fluff, although I find it sad that you didn't come up with random names for the waves.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Also fixed. 


> Waves:
> -	2: 2 Mutant Pigeons (Valkyries with Heavy Bolters) – 220
> -	3: 3 Floating Mardi-Gras Floats (Vypers with Scatter Lasers) – 180
> -	4: 10 Bird-human cross breeds (Scourges with 2 Haywire Blasters) – 244
> ...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Mary Poppins'! XD :laugh:

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, just finished watching the Avengers and after the waves they faced towards the end of the film I'm anxious to see how our results go.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

oh crap. Tabloid tanks.....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*RESULTS:*

*Cattlebruiser:*

-	Wave 1: 10 Assault Marines
-	Wave 2: 6 Shrikes
-	Wave 3: 5 Destroyers

The Gitz mange to wipe the Parkour Nutters, but suffer heavy casualties and are hence slaughtered by the Test Tube Babies.

_Wave failed.
Points gained: 200 – 220 = -20_

*Rtthg6:*

-	Wave 1: 15 Furies
-	Wave 2: 3 vypers
-	Wave 3: 10 Assault Marines

Murdoch’s Henchmen are squished for no wounds, while the Mardi-Gras floats fare little better. Despite the Random Effects, the Parkour Nutters are ground to a paste, for no wounds.

SUCCESS
_
Points gained: 505_

*Lokis222:*

-	Wave 1: 3 Vypers
-	Wave 2: 6 Shrikes
-	Wave 3: 5 Destroyers

The Floats are again destroyed without doing any damage. The Test-tube Babies manage to score a wound, but are again wiped out. Finally the wheel-chair psychopaths are obliterated too for the loss of no wounds.

SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 610_
*
Jace of Ultramar:*

-	Wave 1: 7 Swiftclaw bikers
-	Wave 2: 6 Shrikes
-	Wave 3: 10 Raptors

The Hell’s Angels do naff all and are splatted by the Devvies. The Test-tube Babies do even worse, annihilated in the first round of shooting. The Rabid Ospreys also fail miserably, inflicting 2 wounds before dying.

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 645 – 32 = 612_

*MidnightSun:
*
-	Wave 1: 15 Furies
-	Wave 2: 5 Deffkoptas
-	Wave 3: 6 Shrikes

Murdoch’s Henchmen are annihilated by the Havocs – as are the multiple Mary Poppins’, soon followed by more Test-tube Babies. The only two casualties taken were from a Random Effect.

SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 635 – 30 = 605_

*Desecai:*

-	Wave 1: 10 raptors
-	Wave 2: 5 Destroyers
-	Wave 3: 6 Shrikes

The Dark Reapers manage to kill 4 Ospreys before being wiped out.

_Wave failed.

Points Gained: -197_

- ELIMINATED – 

*Dies Irae:*

-	Wave 1: 2 Valkyries
-	Wave 2: 5 Destroyers
-	Wave 3: 15 Furies
The two mutant Pigeons are Immobilised, then exploded for the loss of 6 Havocs. The Wheelchair Psychopaths are wiped for the loss of one more, but the Havocs only manage to kill 3 Henchmen before dying.
_
Wave failed
Points gained: 455 – 220 = 235_

*Dawnstar:*

-	Wave 1: 7 Swiftclaw bikers
-	Wave 2: 10 Scourges
-	Wave 3: 5 Deffkoptas

The Hell’s Angels get blammoed for the loss of 1 devvie. The Bird-man cross breeds are wiped for the loss of one more, while although the Planet claims on more marine, they manage to wipe the multiple Mary Poppins’.

SUCCESS
_Points Gained: 649 – 48 = 601._

*Stephen_Newman:*

-	Wave 1: 3 Vypers
-	Wave 2: 5 Destroyers
-	Wave 3: 10 Raptors

The Mardis-Gras floats get annihilated for one wound, but the Psycopaths go psychopathic on the Wraithlord and kill it for 3 wounds.

_Wave failed.
Points Gained: 180 – 145 = 35._

- ELIMINATED - 

*CE5511:*

-	Wave 1: 5 Deffkoptas
-	Wave 2: 10 Raptors
-	Wave 3: 10 Scourges

The Mary Poppins’ are wiped. Completely. Utterly. The Rabid Ospreys kill one before also being destroyed, and the Cross-breeds get annihilated for the loss of one further Long Fang.

SUCCESS
_Points gained: 704 -40 = 664._

*SGMAlice:*

-	5 Necron Destroyers
-	5 Deffkoptas
-	7 Swiftclaws

The Psychopaths get munched nicely for the loss of 6 crew and a Heavy Bolter. The Mary Poppins’ also get dakka’d for the loss of 4 more crew and another Heavy Bolter. Finally, the Hell’s Angels are wiped after the deaths of another 4 crew.

SUCCESS
_
Points gained: 625 – 75 = 550._
*
Scosfield:*

-	Wave 1: 5 Necron Destroyers
-	Wave 2: 10 Raptors
-	Wave 3: 3 Vypers

The Psychopaths are destroyed in the first shooting phase. The Wolves fail their Wubwub test but kill all the Ospreys. Finally, the Floats are destroyed and inflict no wounds.

SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 630_

*Boc:*

-	Wave 1: 10 Assault Marines
-	Wave 2: 5 Deffkoptas
-	Wave 3: 15 Furies

All the Parkour Nutters are gunned/beaten/deconstructed at the price of one wound. The Mary Poppins’ fare worse and are wiped out for no gain, while the Henchmen inflict a somewhat admirable 2 wounds before also being destroyed.

SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 625._

*Gret79:*

- Wave 1: 10 Assault Marines with flamer
- Wave 2: 5 Necron Destroyers
- Wave 3: 15 Furies of Chaos

For the loss of 2, the Nutters are killed entirely, while the Psychopaths are obliterated by the Plasma Cannons. Finally, the Henchmen are all killed, but manage to reduce the Fangs down to the Squad Leader.

SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 645 - 190 = 455._

*Grokfog:*

- Wave 1: 10 Assault Marines w/ Flamer
- Wave 2: 10 Raptors w/ MoK
- Wave 3: 5 Necron Destroyers

All the Nutters are killed for the loss of 2 wounds. All the Ospreys are killed for the loss of no wounds. All the Psychopaths are then destroyed for the loss of no further wounds.

SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 650_

________________________________________________________________________________

So, out first two eliminations are both Eldar Corsairs. Unlucky Desecai and Stephen_Newman.

Summary:

Success:

Rtthg6 - 505
Lokis222 - 610
Jace of Ultramar - 612
MidnightSun - 605
Dawnstar - 601
CE5511 - 664
SGMAlice - 550
Scosfield - 630
Boc - 625
Gret79 - 455

Failures:

Cattlebruiser - -20
Desecai - -197
Dies Irae - 235
Stephen_Newman - 35


And the table looks like this:



> 1. Boc - 1367
> 2. MidnightSun - 1357
> 3. Lokis222 - 1354
> 4. Scosfield - 1300
> ...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Better. Plenty of fire power to use in that round.

Alice


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

sweet.:victory:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I am now accepting applications for Round 4:

- 250 points from Elites _and_ 150 points from HQ (Independent Character only, but no named characters). Note you cannot use leftover points from one to use in the other.
- You will face 3 waves from ANY FoC unit of my choice.
- Success will grant you a random buff for the Final Round from the following list:
Furious Charge
Relentless
Feel No Pain
Counter-Attack
Stealth (provides a 6+ cover save)
Preferred Enemy (against all Random units).

Entries deadline is again, Midnight this Friday. This is the penultimate round.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

ooooo Sounds suitably dramatic!

Oh Poo! I wanted to use Huron! Boo SPANNER!!  (Its not the first time i've Boo'd you. Your a mean man Spanner, meany meany mean!)

Hmm.... He's too expensive anyway. Stuck with a PCS. And i cant remember what the Elites options are in the Tyrants Legion.

To The Book Shelf! ---------------------->

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:laugh: Yeh, you know, I didn't become the evil overlord of the Random Planet by making tea for everyone. But anyway, I thought I could encourage creativity and avoid fanboy special characters like Calgar or Eldrad.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course. You Tyrants must keep up your appearances after all.

Aye, i figured that was the idea.

This has been a lot of fun so far, My Dear  Thank You for all the time you have put into it!

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:thank_you: Has been great fun so far for me too. Just be fearful of the Final Round (note how it's capitalised).


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

WHY? Why am I the only one who faced Valkyries? Why ME? And why in the FIRST wave???? Damn air support....

Alright,going to work on my entry now. Expect a PM anytime soon


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

any bonuses for not shooting or not assaulting as per the last two rounds?

edit:

PM sent.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent... the victi- er volunteers are coming through thick and fast. :scare:

And Lokis, not for this round, no. Because the Elites section's too diverse to give any specific bonuses.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Diverse? HAH! FW Lists suck. Most of them anyway.

Bad Mood Again 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

In this particular game, maybe. In other situations, perhaps not (*coughcough Armoured Fist Companies, Wraithseers, SM Ancients Force etc etc ). I plan to make all (?) of my Games FW-friendly - or at least be able to field them.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It wasn't directed at you Spanner. Sorry. Just in one of my moods again.

There are a few good FW Lists. i simply chose poorly.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No need to apologise - I would be equally upset if I had chosen a list that turned out to be sub-optimal. In future, to possibly help people with their choice of list, I'll post the requirements for _all_ the rounds, so if a certain round features a unit that doesn't go well with your dex, then you aren't completely stuffed.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, my guys did well. And that makes me happy. :grin:

250 of Elite and 150 for HQ? Hmm.......


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> No need to apologise - I would be equally upset if I had chosen a list that turned out to be sub-optimal. In future, to possibly help people with their choice of list, I'll post the requirements for _all_ the rounds, so if a certain round features a unit that doesn't go well with your dex, then you aren't completely stuffed.


Yeah. That's why Corsairs failed first (that we never got to use our cool stuff not that I am just simply terrible). Anyways I am brainstorming ideas for the next ultimate unit so you may get a PM tonight about the first couple of rounds. It's going to get ugly!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome! I'll get some scrawls down as to my ideas, and we can see how they compare to what you have planned. 

EDIT: Though it'll have to be under 5th ed. rules until I can get my hands on a new rulebook...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Awesome! I'll get some scrawls down as to my ideas, and we can see how they compare to what you have planned.
> 
> EDIT: Though it'll have to be under 5th ed. rules until I can get my hands on a new rulebook...


Well based on what I did the last time I ran this anything could happen. Although it will be less chaos based this time bit I already have a cool theme.

I was going to run 6 th ed for a couple of rounds since I was going to exploit a couple of the new rules. I'll probably just give a rundown on the features that may appear.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK fair enough - I'll leave the game mechanics/details to you then, and then maybe you can explain the ones we'll be using?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Does this mean i get to use an ABG? 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE:

This round will not feature vehicles as any of the waves. If you wish to amend your submission, please PM me.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Fluff gives us 20 points to one unit of it? Or both? Or can we split said points between the two?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, that wasn't clear either. There's no fluff bonus this time round - feel free to enter fluff, but there won't be a bonus.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Ok, and there will be a final big round after this? Also, 1 unit limit for both slots? Or could I field two a couple elite units for 250 total?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, one round after this - the biggy!
And no, only one unit per slot.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! I expected to die this round! 
So, I assume the HQ will be attached to the elites squad? And if someone were to run a chaplin, his rerolls and fearless ability would work for the whole squad?

Also would an honor guard for blood angels count as an HQ choice? I ask for the other blood angels players...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, the HQ is attached to the Elites squad.
Yes, buffs such as Litanies of Hate apply.
No, only Independent Characters may be taken as HQ choices so they can be joined to the Elites choice.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Works for me!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Submitted.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh jeez, those were some badass assault marines. took out a lot of the 2 wound, eavy armoured nobs with FNP. After being shot up with tooled up snazzguns.

I'll have my elite+HQ entered probably sometime tonight.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Waiting on Gret79, Boc, Dawnstar, CE5511...

If we get all the entrants in I can start early.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry submitted. Let's get to killin


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

How soon Spanner?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just awaitin' on Boc and Dawnstar once more.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Just awaitin' on Boc and Dawnstar once more.


A'ight


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry I'm slow haha, at training and whatnot...

Submitted in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Boc, annual training is no excuse! Lol!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So, the waves are up. Note that the list is bigger!:



> -	1: 4 Horse-riding Lords [4 Bloodcrushers – 160]
> -	2: 3 Robocops [3 Crisis Team (Plasma Rifle, Missile Pod, Shield Generator) – 231]
> -	3: 10 BNP supporters [10 BT Sword Brethren with Power Fist and Furious Charge – 210]
> -	4: 5 Knights Templar [5 Lychguards – 200]
> ...


_Note: Still awaiting Dawnstar's entry - he has until Midnight tonight._

______________________________________________________________

*MidnightSun:*

Chaos Lord with Terminator Armour and Daemon Weapon - 145
with a retinue of
5 Chaos Terminator Champions with 2 Chainfists, 3 Combi-Meltas and a Heavy Flamer. – 230


*SGMAlice:*

Legion Centurion - Boltgun/Power Weapon/Melta Bombs

Total - 75Pts

Tyrants Legion Retaliator Squad

5 Additional Marines
Heavy Bolter
Sergeant Power Weapon
Melta Bombs

Total - 220Pts


*Dies Irae:*

Warsmith Ezekiel Thardus, Master of the 44th Company, Lord of Orthaecan, the Crusher of Worlds.
-Chaos Lord with Terminator Armor, Combi-Plasma gun and Daemon Weapon. (150 points)

The Iron Guard
-4 Chaos Terminator Champions, 3 with Combi-melta, 1 with Reaper Autocanon and Chainfist. One of the Meltators carries the Icon of Tzeentch. (250 points)


*Lokis222:*

_Irukskt the Molten is pleased. Very pleased. He keys the next wave and feels some sympathy for Nazal. Still, after so many failures in other theaters, perhaps this would teach him to try harder. Returning his attention to the task at hand, he manipulates the controls and the gate once again beings to glow. From within its depths shamble the revenants._

HQ
Overlord (Nazal)
Warscythe
Res Orb
Mindshackle Scarabs

145

Elites
19 Flayed Ones

247


*Jace of Ultramar:*

Chaplain, Terminator Armour, Combi Melta, Melta Bombs, Digital Weapons. 150

Sternguard x8, Combi Melta x8, Sgt w/ Chainsword & Melta Bombs 245


*Rtthg6:*

herald of khorne
juggernaught
fury
might
death strike

150

5 bloodcrushers
fury, icon, instrument

240


*Scosfield:*

HQ
Wolf Priest
Terminator Armor
Saga of the Beastslayer
Wolftooth necklace
Wolf tail Talisman
Combi Plasma
Preferred Enemy Infantry
150

Elite
Wolf Guard Pack
4 Terminators w/ Combi-Plasma/ Wolf Claws
1 Terminator w/ Assault Cannon/Thunder Hammer
250	

*
Cattlebruiser:*

5 nobz

1 Painboy with eavy armour, and cybork body
1 Nob with Powerklaw and shoota/skorcha, eavy armour, and cybork body
1 Nob with Powerklaw, eavy armour, and cybork body
1 Nob with Big Choppa and shoota/skorcha, eavy armour, and cybork body
1 Nob with Big Choppa, eavy armour, and cybork body

Total: 250

Warboss in Mega armour, with Attack Squig, Cybork body, and bosspole

Total: 130


*Grokfog:*

C:CD 

Herald of Khorne on Juggernaut w/ Death Strike, Unholy Might, BotBG and Fury of Khorne - 150
6 Bloodcrushers of Khorne w/ 1 Fury of Khorne – 250


*CE5511:
*
"Brother, take your squad... kill them all..."

Wolf priest with runic armor, saga of the beastslayer, wolftooth necklace, wolf tail talisman and melta bombs 150
Oath of war: infantry

Wolf guard (8) 249 
1) bolt pistol and CCW
2) combi plas and CCW
3) bolt pistol and bolter
4) bolt pistol and combi plas
5) bolt pistol and combi flamer
6) termie armor, power weapon and storm bolter
7) termie armor, power fist and storm bolter
8) termie armor, power fist and combi flamer


*Gret79:*

Wolf Guard Battle Leader
Terminator Armour
Thunder Hammer
Storm Shield
150

5 x Wolf Guard
5 x Terminator Armour
Power Fist
Storm Shield
Assault Cannon
230


*Boc:*

HQ:
Overlord, Res Orb, Warscythe, Semp Weave (145 pts)

Elites:
5x Lychguard with Sword n Board (225 pts)

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Results will be posted tomorrow!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so going to lose this... ah well.

Your post seems to be broken Spanner 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Eh? 

In what ways?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:laugh: I see you fixed it 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Aye, with my supreme tekonojikal skills.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Apologies for the delay everyone!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

ALRIGHT!

It's results time (yes I am that quick). My waves were actually pretty shoddy compared to you guys, so I assume that's good news, right? Anyhow:

_Note: When I say no casualties taken, that's excluding wounds on multiple wound models._

*MidnightSun:*

-	Wave 1: 10 Repentia
-	Wave 2: 10 Voidstorm
-	Wave 3: 5 Sanguinary Guard

Casualties taken: 2 terminator champions.

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 525 – 85 = 440._

*SGMAlice:*

-	Wave 1: 5 Lychguards
-	Wave 2: 10 Storm Troopers
-	Wave 3: 3 Crisis Team

Casualties taken: 7 Retaliators.

SUCCESS

_Points Gained: 621 – 105 = 516._


*Dies Irae:*

-	Wave 1: 3 Zoanthropes
-	Wave 2: Heavy Quad Launcher Battery
-	Wave 3: 5 Lychguards

Casualties Taken: 1 terminator champion.

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 590 – 45 = 545._

*Lokis222:*

-	Wave 1: 5 Renegade Ogryn Berserkers
-	Wave 2: 12 Inquisitorial Henchmen
-	Wave 3: 10 BT Sword Brethren

Casualties Taken: 2 Flayed Ones.

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 601 – 38 = 563._

*Jace of Ultramar:*

-	Wave 1: Heavy Quad Launcher Battery
-	Wave 2: 5 Cybork Slasha Mob
-	Wave 3: 5 Lychguards

Casualties Taken: 2 Sternguard

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 605 – 60 = 545_

*Rtthg6:*

-	Wave 1: 10 Bloodbrides
-	Wave 2: 5 Sanguinary Guard
-	Wave 3: 6 Wraithguard

Casualties Taken: None.

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 590._

*Scosfield:*

-	Wave 1: 5 Lychguards
-	Wave 2: 3 Zoanthropes
-	Wave 3: 10 BT Sword Brethren

_Casualties Taken: None_

SUCCESS 

_Points Gained: 590._

*Grokfog:*

-	Wave 1: 6 Wraithguard
-	Wave 1: 5 Sanguinary Guard
-	Wave 3: 12 Inquisitorial Henchmen

Casualties Taken: 2 Bloodcrushers

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 506 – 120 = 386_
*

Cattlebruiser:*

-	Wave 1: Iron Priest
-	Wave 2: Bloodbrides
-	Wave 3: Renegade Ogryns

Casualties Taken: 1 Nob

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 540 – 35 = 505._

*CE5511:*

-	Wave 1: Renegade Ogryn Berserkers
-	Wave 2: 3 Zoanthropes
-	Wave 3: 5 Lychguards

Casualties Taken: 2 Wolf Guard

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 575 – 61 = 514._

*Gret79:*

-	Wave 1: 10 Bloodbrides
-	Wave 2: 3 Zoanthropes
-	Wave 3: 10 Voidstorm Squad

Casualties Taken: 4 Wolf Guard

SUCCESS

_Points gained: 560 – 157 = 403_

*Boc:*

-	Wave 1: 12 Inquisitorial Henchmen
-	Wave 2: 5 Renegade Ogryn Berserkers
-	Wave 3: 5 Lychguards

Casualties Taken: All. 

_Wave failed.
Points gained: 591 – 225+145 = 221.
_

Boc, it may hurt you to know that you reached the final wave, managed to kill the entire wave, but died in the process. icknose:

*Dawnstar:*

-	Wave 1: 8 Possessed
-	Wave 2: 5 Renegade Ogryn Berserkers
-	Wave 3: Iron Priest

Casualties Taken: 1 Assault Terminator

SUCCESS
_
Points Gained: 568 – 40 = 528_

_____________________________________________________________________________________

In Summary...

PASSED:
- MidnightSun
- SGMAlice
- Dies Irae
- Lokis222
- Jace of Ultramar 
- Rtthg6
- Scosfield
- Grokfog
- Cattlebruiser
- CE5511
- Gret79
- Dawnstar

FAILED:
- Boc

... and the table as it stands:



> 1. Lokis222 - 1917
> 2. Scosfield - 1890
> 3. MidnightSun - 1797
> 4. CE5511 - 1685 (Strike 1)
> ...


______________________________________________________________________________________

The Final Round will be something extra-super-special, so watch out for when I post the conditions for entry!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Did not expect to do as well as I have been in this thing in general.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:shok:

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Final Round*​
As this is the Final Round, you get to see the wave before you pick your units.
_
The surface of Scallaflaballa began to tremble, gently at first but rising to a momentous roar, with the very ground cracking at the across the wide plains, spewing forth pure random energy. And from it all, the energy swirled together, its randomness becoming one. As the shaking reached its climax, the energy formed itself into the shape of a gigantic being. On huge, shimmering wings it bore itself upwards, out of the cracks and away from the planet’s quaking surface. Then, with a great rush of wind, it hurtled towards the ground… CRASH! The impact sent rubble the size of small buildings hundreds of meters into the air, vegetation and small creatures cast into the gaping crevices, and created a crater the size of 10 hive cities. And as the smoke and debris began to clear, a huge hulking form strode out of the darkness, energy swirling about it. On its shoulders was mounted a massive weapon, and in its hand, what appeared to be… a can of lager. And it said…

“Alright mate? I’m Dave”._





*Dave:*

WS--BS--S--T--W --I--A--Ld--Sv
10--10---8--6--10--2--5--10--2+/3++

Monstrous Creature
Eternal Warrior
Fearless

Stolen Serp’s Fuckoff Cannon _– Torn from the arms of Heresy’s very own Serpaderp5, the sheer size of this weapon makes most enemies’ brains simply leak from their ears even at the sight of it. However, Dave has also customised it to fire salvos of piranhas with high explosives strapped to them. Don’t ask why._
-	R48” S8 AP4 Heavy 4 Blast Twin-linked.
E-cigarette Fumes – _Dave enjoys smoking his e-cigarette. However, he hasn’t picked up on the fact they don’t need to be lit to work. Hence, the stench from the fumes are worse than that of the Heresy Thong. All models wishing to assault Dave must pass a Toughness test or be reduced to I1._
Fungus Breath – _Even more potent than his body odour, is Dave’s breath. Bad enough to make Father Nurgle himself want to claw his own throat out; any (un)living creatures that come into contact with it feel the very surface of their skin being eaten away by the repulsive miasma._
-	R Template S5 AP3 Assault 1
Powered by Fosters – _From his favoured lager, Dave gains one of the following effects each turn:
-	1. Only 3%: There is no change
-	2. Slightly ‘happy’: Dave gains an additional attack
-	3. Moderately Tipsy: May re-roll one failed roll to hit.
-	4. Quite Drunk: Feel No Pain
-	5. Angry Drunk: Furious Charge
-	6. Stupor: all statistics halved except Armour save and basic S/T._
Pure Random Energy – _Dave is made of the pure random energy of Scallaflaballa, and hence has regenerative powers. At the end of each phase, roll a D6 for each wound taken. On a 4+ it is regenerated_

_____________________________________________________________________________________

-	You will only face 1 wave this round: Dave
-	There are no Random Environmental Effects
-	You may select up to 200pts worth of HQ (again, ICs only, but special characters are allowed), and up to 300pts from any FoC slot on one other unit.
- *As usual, there's the 20 point fluff bonus.*
-	You gain all of the bonuses from any round you succeeded in passing:


> o	Round 1: +50 points to spend on either unit (not both)
> o	Round 2: Gain the Furious Charge USR
> o	Round 3: May re-roll failed rolls to hit in the first round of shooting
> o	Round 4: Gain one of the following random USRs:
> ...


-	1st place will receive +14rep, 2nd, +10rep and 3rd +6rep.
-	You are not expected to survive this round. The winner is the person whose unit does most damage to Dave before being wiped out. Anyone who does manage the impossible will gain an additional +10rep. Draws will be settled by comparison of total points on the rankings.

So good luck! (You’re gonna need it)…


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

50 points for either unit(not both) ... Can we split it between them?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope - that's what the (not both) was supposed to mean.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wasn't sure if it meant that or not 50 for each.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:shok: :shok:


:hang1:

Well... atleast i can take Huron this time....Possibly, now that i think about it.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, sorry that's unclear. You can spend 50 additional points on *one* of your squads, but not both.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Are there any bonus points for fluff as per the earlier rounds?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually, I'm gonna go with yes!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Actually, I'm gonna go with yes!


:victory:

Excellent..

Unit choice incoming mate!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So another 20 for fluff, that changes stuff a little.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't suppose the 'Any unit from any FoC' thing allows us to take vehicles does it?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, but no is the answer I'm afraid.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh, i figured. It was worth a shot 

Huron should take a chunk out of Dave though 

Alice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Huron should take a chunk out of Dave though


Which chunk of him do you want?

I was thinking I'll take his head, I need a new lamp shade


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Entry submitted and Wolf Lord Sverting wants his head. There is a space in his trophy room for it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ballsack, did I not make a single resurrection protocol roll on the final wave of 4+? 

Edit: Hrm... must begin plotting against the giant hurdurr...


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

is it the same thing were ic have to be with the unit?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to see if i can write Huron knocking Dave's Fosters out of his hand, into my fluff piece 

Alice


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey spanner, how do you feel about Jaws of the world wolf? :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you get Furious Charge from winning Round Two and also from rolling it for passing round 4?

Entry sent, may I win this ting!

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Boc said:


> Ballsack, did I not make a single resurrection protocol roll on the final wave of 4+?
> 
> Edit: Hrm... must begin plotting against the giant hurdurr...


Unfortunately not - the Random Goddess did a shit on your unit there I'm afraid.



rtthg6 said:


> is it the same thing were ic have to be with the unit?


Yep, ICs only so they can be attached to the unit.



SGMAlice said:


> I'm going to see if i can write Huron knocking Dave's Fosters out of his hand, into my fluff piece
> 
> Alice


You make him mad!



CE5511 said:


> Hey spanner, how do you feel about Jaws of the world wolf? :laugh:


Well, still have to roll a 6 to fail before the Priest gets squished. 



MidnightSun said:


> Can you get Furious Charge from winning Round Two and also from rolling it for passing round 4?
> 
> Entry sent, may I win this ting!
> 
> Midnight


Yeh, I overlooked that when I originally wrote it, but I'll say the results are cumulative.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

What's saves initiative? 2 or 5?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

CE5511 said:


> What's saves initiative? 2 or 5?


just checked, its two... so on a 4:laugh: there's no way in hell we'll get away with this though...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Initiative 2. Hopefully the stats are now a bit clearer on the post.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cough jaws cough cough! Lol


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah. I see your plan...
Unfortunately that would be too easy then. 
I shall have to implement a _House Rule: Any successful JoTWW or similar attacks will only inflict D3 wounds to Dave, as he is made of pure energy, and cannot therefore be banished so simply._

Hate to spoil the fun, but I can't let the puppies have it too easy.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

My Wolf Lord mocks these puny attempts to side step battle


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol! Na, I don't wanna use such a cheese tactic as jaws. But my plan isn't very imaginative, but it will work : ) 
I'll have my entry in shortly, just working on the sillyness that is my fluff.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Entry submitted.

Lets see if I can permanently stun lock this bitch.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent. More elbows for Dave's collection.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good grief! Dave sounds like one of D&D drinking buddies! I'll need to figure this one out. Not to mention the fluff that *will* need to be written for the extra points.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Grar, hoping for triple 6s on Gift of Chaos for 3D3 wounds. Still, got my unit ready for some Rip and Tear.

Midnight


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

We can only have *one* unit from another FoC slot. Meaning I cannot take 2 tactical squads, is this correct?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Indeed it is. No MSUs I'm afraid.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry in. Ready for the final battle!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Submitted and ready. When is the showdown?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'll have Friday as the deadline for entries as usual (so Saturday for Boc  ). Then entries will be posted here as soon as I get them all in, after which rolling will commence. So should be done by Sunday.

On the subject of the next game, I've been organising something with Stephen_Newman, so when he gets back to me we'll get a thread up for the next one.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> On the subject of the next game, I've been organising something with Stephen_Newman, so when he gets back to me we'll get a thread up for the next one.


Excellent


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I just thought of something amusing, and let's just say it involves lots o scarabs...

Lots... of... fucking... scarabs...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> On the subject of the next game, I've been organising something with Stephen_Newman, so when he gets back to me we'll get a thread up for the next one.


Sweet.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Still waiting on Gret79, SGMAlice and Dies Irae. (not that you guys are late, just an update).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm getting anxious. Can't wait to see what Dave ends up doing!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Excellent





Jace of Ultramar said:


> Sweet.


Just wait until you see. Its quite special even if I do say so myself. Getting it fine tuned so that any army list could be used was not easy. Just sent latest replies to Spanner so the thread may well be up very soon...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just wait until you see. Its quite special even if I do say so myself. Getting it fine tuned so that any army list could be used was not easy. Just sent latest replies to Spanner so the thread may well be up very soon...


:shok:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just wait until you see. Its quite special even if I do say so myself. Getting it fine tuned so that any army list could be used was not easy. Just sent latest replies to Spanner so the thread may well be up very soon...


I can't wait. That just sounds awesome.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Still waiting on those three - probably drop them a PM reminder tonight - else they get Makari for the final round!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright, tomorrow is Sunday. I'm looking forward to.how this plays out.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Final Round*


So, the final round suck- I mean entrants! 



*Dawnstar:*

Astorath the Grim - 220

8 Death Company with Power Weapons and Bolt Pistols, Infernus Pistol - 295 points

----

_Astorath knew this was the time to fight, Mephiston's orders be damned! He would take his elite squad into battle, who had since been recovered from the disastrous events earlier in the Campaign... 

"This will be a difficult fight, for our opponent is powerful. We must be strong!

Death will win this fight...!"_


*Scosfield:*

_Wolf Lord Sverting looked up from the table as the ground rumbled. He has moved his command post to the surface after the Long Fangs had landed. 

His eyes widened at the sight of what burst from the ground. He then started to roar with laughter, finally a challenge worth all the effort they had put forth so far.

"Bring me my gear and my mount, I want the head of that beast for my trophy room."_

Wolf Lord Sverting
Runic Armor 
Thunder Wolf Mount
Saga of the Bear
Storm Shield
Wolf Tooth Necklace
Wolf Claw
Fenrisian Wolf
270 pts

TWC SS/TH
TWC SS
TWC SS/MB
275 points


*Rtthg6:*

Skulltaker on Juggernaut - 170

bloodcrushers x8 320
_
Dave's e-cigarette fumes ate a hole through the warp space barrier into Khorne's realm. Intrigued by the power of this creature you call Dave he sent Skulltaker to, well, take his skull. Gathering a group of his semi good warriors that have taken to bloodcrushers._


*MidnightSun:*

Kharn 

7 Chaos Terminator Champions
Icon of Khorne
Twinned Lightning Claws



*Lokis222:
*
Necron Overlord (Irukskt the Molten)
Warscythe 
Mindshackle Scarabs 
Sempiternal Weave 
Resurrection Orb 
Phylactory
Tesseract Labyrinth
195

Royal Court 
5 Necron Lords
5 Warscythes
4 Mindshackle Scarabs
5 Sempiternal Weave
360


*Jace of Ultramar:*

175
Pedro Kantor

370
Legion of the Damned, 10 in all with Meltagun, Multi-Melta, Sgt w/ Power Weapon

_"Let me go in your place."
Pedro Kantor turned to face his long time friend Alessio Cortez, "No, Alessio, I'll handle this situation. The men sent to this planet were done so by me. I'll face the creature that has shown its face. The Emperor's will shall be done."
Cortez nodded and resigned himself to his friend and chapter master's word. "Fight well and may the Emperor protect you."
"Thank you, old friend. I have a feeling I'll need as much protection as the Emperor can provide." 
The Drop Pod descended to the surface with its usual speed and impacted with its typical amount of force. As soon as it opened, Kantor exited onto the surface of Scallaflaballa. He didn't realize how exceptionally accurate a Drop Pod could be until he looked to his right and saw the monsterous creature standing before him in all of its unholy glory. He raised his left arm and aimed Dorn's Arrow. As he readied himself for the ensuing fight he heard a voice over his left shoulder, "You do not face this creature alone, Chapter Master." Kantor turned and his eyes were amazed at the sight of the black clad warriors, flame and bone adorning their armour. The Sergeant held aloft a large Power Axe, "You have our aid."
_

*CE5511:*

_"commander, word from the ground says something of pure energy and drinking... Schlitz Gay??? 
"What?! Gather my retinue, we will deal with this creature ourselves. So help us, we will swoop down like baby Jesus on rollerskates wearing a star spangled cock-ring and buttfuck his soul!" 
"Wow! That's Ummn... Disturbing!"
"Shut up, gather the combi plasmas and power fists"..._


Wolf lord on a thunderwolf mount, with a thunder hammer, storm shield, wolftooth necklace, and talisman. 220 

Wolf guard (10) with 10 combi plasmas, and 6 with power fists. 350 




*Cattlebruiser:*

Ghazghkull Thraka!! with an ammo runt 228
11 Warbikers with a nob PK BP 315

_WAAAAGH!!!! we'ze da biggest an da tuffest. dat git dave dun stand a chance. da oily smoke gonna block da piranhas of death an dat git hits like a wimp. 10 teef an a grot to da one ta kill Dave._


*Grokfog:*

Skulltaker on Juggernaut – 175
7 Bloodcrushers w/ Instrument and Fury - 295


*Boc:*

_The Overlord felt what could have once been excitement pulse through his neurocortex. The interlopers had been dispatched rather... anticlimactically.

Sleeping for 65 million years had robbed the Overlord of more than just his mind. His sanity. It had stolen from him his memories. Conquest spanning the galaxy, smiting the Old Ones, breaking and enslaving the Star Gods. No feat, once turned in unity of purpose under the Triarch, had been too great for the Necrons, and the Overlord had relished wiping the galaxy free of these upstart stains.

Now, on his very throne world, the lesser species again tried to stake their claims. The Overlord would not suffer the House of Oruscar to be tainted by this...

...he listened to the feeds for a moment, tapping into the infinite visual sensors and aural drones swarming the planet. In the distance, he heard a fierce cry from a drunken beast.

"DAAAAAAVVVVEEEEE!!!!!!"

With a quiver of disdain, the Overlord retrieved his warscythe from his personal armoury. Not today, mongrel._


Necron Overlord
-Warscythe
-Resurrection Orb
-Mindshackle Scarabs 
-Phase Shifter
-- 190 points

Necron Lord
-Voidblade
-Tesseract Labyrinth 
-Mindshackle scarabs
--80 points

Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
--60 points

Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
--60 points

Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
--60 points

Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
--60 points

Crpytek
-Harbinger of the Storm
-Voltaic Staff 
-Lightning Field 

Cryptek
-Harbinger of Eternity
-Aeonstave 
--25 points

Cryptek
-Harbinger of Eternity
-Aeonstave
--25 points

Cryptek
-Harbinger of Eternity
-Aeonstave
--25 points

Royal Court Total: 370 points


*
Gret79:*

Wolf Lord (thunder hammer, storm shield, wolf mount, saga of the bear, wolf tooth necklace) 250 
5 wolf guard (terminator armour x5, assault cannon, 5 storm shields, 2x thunder hammer, 2x storm bolters) 300


*Dies Irae:*

Chaos Lord (MoN, DW, TA, Combi melta) - 170

Chaos Terminator Champions (6x Dual Lightning Claws, MoK) – 330


_________________________________________________________________________________________________

I've started rolling! (Note: SGMAlice has an extended deadline for her entry. I will roll for hers when she can submit her entry).

Place yer bets!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Woot, Dave is going down.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Final Round*
> 
> *Boc:*
> 
> ...


:laugh:

This is my bet for killing Dave


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

To be honest, I just wanna smash his teeth in... So Dave's got something to remember me by...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright, LET'S GET IT ON!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

SGMAlice's entry:

HQ

Lugft Huron - 235Pts


Total - 235pts


TROOPS

Tyrants Legion Space Marine Cohort - 150Pts

7 Additional Marines - 105Pts

3 Meltaguns - 30Pts

Sergeant Power Fist/Combi-Melta - 35Pts


Total - 320
____________________________________________________________________________________________


*Final Round: RESULTS*



> 0 Wounds: Utterly pathetic. Got creamed so bad, your head’s gone so far up your arse that it’s re-sprouted out of your neck. [+0]
> 1-3 Wounds: Managed to poke him a bit. Then got turned into sauce for his piranha BBQs. [+100]
> 4-6 Wounds: Actually managed to get his attention. Worthy of being used as an arse-wipe for a day. [+300]
> 7-9 Wounds: Hey, vaguely decent. Still got smashed into the 51st M though. [+750]
> ...


So without further ado:

Competitor-------USR------------Dave’s Condition----Wounds Inflicted
Dawnstar--------Furious Charge--Stupor-------------------5
Scosfield--------Relentless-------Slightly Happy------------2
Rtthg6----------Relentless-------Only 3%------------------6
MidnightSun-----Furious Charge--Slightly Happy-------------3
Lokis222---------Feel No Pain----Moderately tipsy----------8
Jace of Ultramar-Feel No Pain-----Stupor-------------------7
CE5511---------Stealth----------Moderately Tipsy----------9
Cattlebruiser----Preferred Enemy-Angry Drunk---------------7
Grokfog---------Counter Attack--Quite Drunk---------------8
Gret79----------Relentless-------Angry Drunk---------------5
Dies Irae--------Stealth----------Angry Drunk--------------3
SGMAlice--------Relentless-------Stupor--------------------8



*Boc:*

USR: None
Dave: Quite Drunk

R1 Player Shooting: the Voltaic Staff inflicts one wound
R1 Dave Shooting: the Fuck-off Cannon wounds the Overlord, and knocks down the Stormtek and an Eternitek
R1 Assault: The Warscythes inflict two wounds on Dave
*Dave regenerates no wounds, while the Crypteks get back up*
R2 Player Shooting: the Voltaic Staff inflicts one wound
R2 Dave Shooting: No effect
R2 Assault: 
-	Dave hits himself once
-	The Voidblade successfully inflicts a wound: no more armour save
-	2 Wounds are inflicted by the Warscythes, bringing Dave down to 3 wounds
-	The Voidblade Lord whips out his Tesseract Labyrinth, and successfully traps Dave.

*WTF?! SUCCESS!*





So, the final results table…

1.	Boc – 3588 [Strike 1] +24 rep
2.	Lokis222 – 2917 +10 rep
3.	CE5511 – 2685 [Strike 1] +6 rep
4.	Jace of Ultramar – 2655
5.	Grokfog – 2363 [Strike 2]
6.	Gret79 – 2270
7.	Scosfield – 2190
8.	SGMAlice – 2132 [Strike 1]
9.	MidnightSun – 2097
10.	Cattlebruiser – 1931 [Strike 2]
11.	Rtthg6 – 1830 [Strike 2]
12.	Dawnstar – 1658 [Strike 2]
13.	Dies Irae – 1590 [Strike 1]


Congratulations to everyone who succeeded, and commiserations to those who didn’t. See you in the next Game.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Awww even with a Wolf Tooth Necklace I only managed to hit him twice :-(


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent 

Go the Death Company, managing to be not completely useless :laugh:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

... So close :'(
Thanks for the game spanner! It was tons of fun!

Congrats on the victory BOC : )


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Aye, is the one your cooking with SN going to be 6th rules?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Some rules, but not all. Needless to say, the next one's going to be _very_ interesting. Very interesting indeed....

:spiteful:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I will repeat the famous battlecry of my forefathers...

_CHEEEEEEEEESE!_

Thanks Spanner, was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Spanner, that was great! I'm looking forward to the game you do with SN. Also, Congrats Boc!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the game spanner. I'm guessing most of the wounds i inflicted were with Ghazzy and not with the squad?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

WTF? Congrats Boc, you successfully captured a wild Dave!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@Cattlebruiser: Yeh pretty much. I'm surprised you didn't go for Meganobz or Nob bikers.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't because dave instant deaths them, and he attacks before power klaws.

Although grotznik and meganobs with invuln saves........

Or a SAG and hope and pray that i get double 6's for strength....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yo mods, is there any way we can get the winners into the Hall of Fame thread? Or should a new one be started seeing as the King's franchise is sorta separate?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

So close. gg.


----------

